# How's your weather today?



## Ameriscot

I thought there was a thread on this somewhere but can't find it, so I'm starting one. 

Temp today is 10C/50F and rainy.  It was very windy last night and this morning and many ferries were cancelled.  It's calmed down now though.  

Last Monday I picked up my new transitions glasses and I've yet to be able to test them out in the sun to see how dark they get. There hasn't been any!!  

How's your weather?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ameriscot

Ken, I'd be on a long bike ride with that weather!


----------



## Pam

Raining cats and dogs here...and quite windy... a lovely combination!! Waterproof jacket/windproof umbrella at the ready as I'm about to set off to collect grandson from school. It's about a half hour walk but we'll get the bus home.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ameriscot said:


> Ken, I'd be on a long bike ride with that weather!



We are in fall right now...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> We are in fall right now...



That has been our summer weather.  It was chillier than normal.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Seasonal fall weather by me, we already had a tiny bit of snow the other day, and they say we'll get another dusting maybe tomorrow.  Have to rake up all my leaves and hope not to get a third yellow jacket sting, both arms are still slightly itchy and swollen from the last two.  Today is sunny and 61 degrees, tonight in the mid 30s, supposed to be a bit cooler as the week goes on.

​


----------



## AprilT

84[SUP]°[/SUP][SUP]F[/SUP]_Feels Like 93°_
Partly Cloudy
WindSSE 10 mphHumidity75%Dew Point75°FPressure30.06 in Visibility10.0 miUV Index2 out of 10​


----------



## Don M.

We've had great Fall weather here in the Midwest...with mild temperatures during the day, and only a bit chilly at night.  We're a bit behind on normal rainfall, and most of the leaves have fallen from the trees.  I'm watching the forecast for the middle of this week, as they are saying there will be a major front coming through with the possibility of severe weather and even late season tornado's, Wednesday.  Compared with some parts of the country, we have been lucky this year....hope it stays that way.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

It`s raining here-YAY!! Hoping the drought is over. Severe thunder and lightning a few miles south of here and in San Francisco-darn,it always misses wherever I am! I love a good thunderstorm! The weather report is actually calling for snow here later this afternoon but that would surprise me. The only downside to all this is the mudslides that are sure to happen in the mountains where the Valley Fire destroyed all the trees.


----------



## IKE

It was in the very low 40's when I went for my walk this morning with a light breeze and it's supposed to be a sunny low 60's later.

Oh by the way.......you know how they say to layer your clothing when it gets cold ?

Leg hair does not count as a layer under light sweat pants........I darn near froze my butt off this morning.


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful.


----------



## chic

We've been getting into the 60's still but the mornings start off on the chilly side. Lots of sunshine though, makes it feel warmer. It's warm for November. I like it that way. 
Transition lenses do well where I live. Most people own them because we do have lots of brilliant sunshine yearound. I've never got a pair myself, but have heard good things. Hope you get to try yours out soon.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yet another rainy day.  Not windy though and it's mild - nearly 60F.


----------



## Jackie22

A nice fall morning here....leaves are falling.


----------



## Cookie

10 degrees C, cloudy with showers.  A good day to do the laundry and drink tea.


----------



## Raven

A lovely day for November, sunny with a light breeze and 12c.
I hope it stays this way until Christmas, then a dusting of snow would be nice.


----------



## jujube

It's still hot here.  It will be hot tomorrow and probably hot for the rest of the week.  Very little changes around here.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Not bad for November!!!
.


----------



## IKE

Pretty windy (leaves are falling like crazy) and 64........good weather for my walk earlier this morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

Mostly cloudy, 13C/mid 50's, but feels cooler.  Saw the sun for a short time.


----------



## Pam

57F wet and windy!


----------



## AprilT

There's a slight overcast, but, mostly the weather has been perfect the past two days, temps really comfortably warm, nice breezes.


----------



## Butterfly

Quite chilly, with VERY high winds.  Almost blew me over earlier.  We'll probably have fallen tree branches all over before the day is over.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Stopped snowing around an hour ago, now it's 40 degrees and sunny.  Taken from my back porch a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Pappy

So nice out today with a lite breeze.


----------



## NancyNGA

The sun finally came out here (GA) today and no rain forecast for at least 5 days.  Yay!!!!:banana:


----------



## chic

It's in the low 50s (F), so it's beginning to feel like November now.


----------



## IKE

41 deg. and finally calm.........the wind blew HARD all day yesterday.


----------



## Ameriscot

About 50f but breezy. Cloudy. Expecting high winds later this afternoon. Hoping we get home before ferries are cancelled.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> 41 deg. and finally calm.........the wind blew HARD all day yesterday.



...44 now..


----------



## Pappy

A little cooler this morning, 67 degrees at 6:00 am, and a beautiful morning for my walk. Im trying to go a little farther each day, and with the cooler weather, it makes for a much more pleasant walk.


----------



## Bobw235

I believe the appropriate word is dismal, or was that yesterday's weather?   Well, however you would describe it, there are gray skies and cold temps with more rain on the way for this afternoon.  Looking very much like November here in Massachusetts with most of the leaves now down on the ground


----------



## Don M.

Very windy here, yesterday and this morning.  We had steady winds of about 30MPH, with gusts probably reaching 60MPH.  Earlier in the week, the forecast was calling for severe storms with the possibility of isolated tornadoes, but all the precipitation and severe weather went North of us.  These winds did do a pretty good job of clearing most of the leaves off the trees, so cleaning up the yard will be a good outdoor project....if leaves had some commercial value, we'd be rich.  
On balance, this has been a pretty mild start to Fall, with moderate above average temperatures, and only a couple of mornings with a little frost on the ground.


----------



## Ameriscot

Not calm here any more.  Made it home on the ferry from the airport.  Mid 50's today and rain with winds gusting up to 70 mph.  Waves were washing up over the seawall and across the road on our way home.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's raining again. Mother Nature is having some sort of crisis. She keeps making promises that she doesn't keep!


----------



## NancyNGA

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's raining again. Mother Nature is having some sort of crisis. She keeps making promises that she doesn't keep!



 Unbelievable, isn't it!


----------



## Cookie

Rain and the wind is up.  Must go out so I'll try to dodge the rain.


----------



## Falcon

76º here and sunny.  The birds are singing, the butterflies are flitting as well as the dragonflies.

The seagulls, crows, pigeons, bluejays, sparrows and hawks are all on the wing.

Couldn't ask for a nicer day.


----------



## Laurie

Abigail is winding up.

Just lost the garage door (entrance door, not the big one).  Hope the roof stays on.


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 41 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

High in the mid 40's.  Snow on top of the mountains.  On the way home on the bus we had heavy hail, rain, sunshine, and a very bright rainbow all within about 5 mins.


----------



## IKE

Like it always does before sun up the temp. has dropped a bit........we're now at 34 deg. and we've had our first frost of the season.

The older I get the more I hate to see winter arrive.


----------



## Meringue

Here, we have gale force winds & rain, the tail end of "storm Abigail" which began in Scotland ( your neck of the woods Ameriscot)


----------



## Ameriscot

Meringue said:


> Here, we have gale force winds & rain, the tail end of "storm Abigail" which began in Scotland ( your neck of the woods Ameriscot)



Aye.  Northern Scotland is getting it today - schools all closed.  Anyway, I thought England would like to share the gales.


----------



## Cookie

8 degrees C, cold and very gusty and cloudy, expecting rain later.  Looks a bit grim outside, trees are quite bare --- very November feeling.   A good day to stay in with a nice book.  I think I'll make some soup.


----------



## IKE

Calm, clear and 39 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

45F, hazy, rain.


----------



## Pappy

Was 66 degrees at 5:30 am. Took an extra long walk in the cooler weather. Much easier to breath when humidity is low.


----------



## Butterfly

IKE said:


> Calm, clear and 39 deg.



Much the same here today.  Supposed to go south again tomorrow, though.  I'll have to figure out when to take my Bonnie for her walk so we don't get rained on again.  If she doesn't get her long walk, she spends the day acting offended.  Fortunately, I have dog doors so I don't have to worry about taking her out first thing in the AM.


----------



## Ameriscot

High in the mid 50s, heavy rain.


----------



## Pam

Weather is awful! Wind and heavy rain. Temperature high of  57F.


----------



## IKE

Calm winds, light rain and 48 deg.


----------



## Pappy

72 degrees and very windy this morning. Chasing my hat down the road.nthego:


----------



## Ken N Tx

Normal fall in Texas...
.


----------



## AprilT

Well, at this point it's just silly for me to keep giving updates on the weather here, perfect just seems like bragging.  I'll come back with an update when that changes.  layful:  I do thing the temps will drop into the low 70's this evening.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Well, at this point it's just silly for me to keep giving updates on the weather here, perfect just seems like bragging.  I'll come back with an update when that changes.  layful:  I do thing the temps will drop into the low 70's this evening.



In a couple of weeks my updates will be pretty much the same every day:  30C and thunderstorms.  At least until mid Dec when it will be 30C and sunshine.


----------



## Lon

Right now it is a cold dreary overcast day with rain.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> In a couple of weeks my updates will be pretty much the same every day:  30C and thunderstorms.  At least until mid Dec when it will be 30C and sunshine.



 Perfect weather for an iced tea, sangria or any fruity drink by the beach/shore:cheers1:


----------



## Runnoft

60F, windy, rained all morning, now breaking sun.  Birds are going crazy.  My knees hurt.  But No!!!! Weather doesn't do that!  According to some.


----------



## DennisK

Wind and rain here - The dogs and I will hold up inside - a good time to get some reading done.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Perfect weather for an iced tea, sangria or any fruity drink by the beach/shore:cheers1:




Or a cold beer!  :cheers:


----------



## Butterfly

Cold and rain  all day.  Couldn't even get out for a walk today -- I'll walk in cold, but no way in the pouring rain.  This time of year the weather here is always weird -- lovely one day, wretched the next.


----------



## Manatee

87 this afternoon, I had the top down on the car.


----------



## Butterfly

Rained all day, now snowing.


----------



## Kadee

We have a hot front coming through at moment 36c today 38 tomorrow ,coming in cool down to mid 20s on the weekend I'm not really a lover of really hot weather ..We have the Air Conditioner going today


----------



## imp

Butterfly said:


> Rained all day, now snowing.



Snow in Albuquerque! It won't last long on the ground, this time of year. About 60 miles or so East, Clines Corners may get socked-in. I-40 maybe even closed awhile. Such is the weather extremes determined by altitude. Albuq., ~ 5000 ft., Clines Corners nearly 7000 ft. Nearby (kind of) El Paso likely very tolerable, eastward into Texas, Amarillo will likely get horrendous winds. 

The Deserts of the Southwest are "Harsh Masters". Native plant life, and native human "transplants", have learned to cope with the seemingly difficult weather conditions, which, compared to the "Gales of November come Early", pale into insignificance. The Edmund Fitzgerald sank thusly in Lake Superior in November, I think, 1958. 29 men dead.

Lash me if memory a bit cock-eyed.    imp


----------



## Ken N Tx

Storm should be here in about 2 hours!! heavy winds and possible tornado's..
.


----------



## IKE

Heavy thunderstorm in progress, strong winds from the west, heavy rain and 59 deg.


----------



## Ken N Tx

30 miles out...Heavy winds 72 degrees..Don't see any tornado forms..
.


----------



## Pappy

5:50 am and 76 degrees. Quite windy again and maybe a shower or two.


----------



## Ameriscot

Stay safe Ken.  My nephew and his family are moving to a suburb of Dallas in January, can't remember the name of it.

Drizzly and about 50F with rain later.


----------



## Jackie22

I have the same 'thunder boomers' as Ken, with a lot of wind.


----------



## SeaBreeze

30 degrees by me, got 4-6 inches of snow last night, still snowing lightly.


----------



## IKE

Partly cloudy......breezy.......42 deg.


----------



## Pam

54F. Quite windy and the rain is bouncing off the pavement.


----------



## Steve

As I write this post at just past 5:00am, it is -8c but today it will climb up to a 3c or 4c..

A major snow storm is in the forecast for the week-end.. I mean MAJOR snow storm.. We could see up to 25cms of the white stuff..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ameriscot said:


> Stay safe Ken.  My nephew and his family are moving to a suburb of Dallas in January, can't remember the name of it.
> 
> Drizzly and about 50F with rain later.


Where are they moving from ??

Thank you, it passed fast!! Got about 1 1/2 ince of rain..47 here this AM..


----------



## Steve

Years ago, I was supposed to move to Plano, Texas where I was offered a fabulous job..
I declined at the time and today I am happy I did..
I love living up north in a very small village and we live in the outskirts in the real country..


----------



## hossthehermit

Sun is just coming up, 23 degrees F.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> Where are they moving from ??
> 
> Thank you, it passed fast!! Got about 1 1/2 ince of rain..47 here this AM..



They are moving from SE Michigan where most of my family is. My nephew was told he needed to move to company headquarters or his future in the company couldn't be guaranteed. He and his family are excited about it and have already bought a house there. My sister is very unhappy about it as right now all 3 of her kids and their families live within 20 miles of her.

Glad you had no storm damage.


----------



## Ameriscot

Heavy rain and about 50f.


----------



## Pappy

When I got up, at 5:00 am, it was raining slightly and 76 degrees. It cleared off about and hour later so I got to go on my walk.


----------



## AprilSun

55F and rainy and will be all day.


----------



## Steve

*SNOW* ....... Loads of snow on the way for tomorrow and for the next 3 days non stop...

We could see upwards of 25 cms by the time its all over ........


----------



## hossthehermit

42F and mostly cloudy. Just a sliver of light in the east ............


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

I LOVE Kansas!!  Monday evening at least 3 tornadoes touched down.  None in cities/towns, but some farms destroyed.  By Tuesday morning, snow was falling over most of Western Kansas.  I-70, Hwys 36 & 24 closed.  Quite a few areas saw over 12 "snow with 25 to 30 mph winds.  Then, about 1:45 this morning, we had a 4.7 earthquake with the epicenter 50 miles south of where I am.  Tremors felt south into Texas and as far north as Omaha, NE.  It was enough to wake me up as the tremors lasted for about 20 seconds.  Yes, some people in our state actually saw a tornado, snow, and felt an earthquake all within about 36 hours.


----------



## Pappy

An exact duplicate of yesterday. 76 degrees and rainy. Heavy storms predicted around noon time.


----------



## Ameriscot

The wind howled all night, but today it's about 48F and mostly sunny.


----------



## mitchezz

107.6F......a tad warm.


----------



## ronaldj

cool and windy.......snows a coming....


----------



## Ameriscot

Upper 30'sF when we left the house this morning at 7:30.  Light rain but now it's just partly cloudy.


----------



## Bobw235

57 degrees and raining this morning, but supposed to clear up by this afternoon.  We really need the rain.  It's been dry this season.  At least no snow yet, but there are cold temps predicted by Monday.


----------



## Pappy

Rained last night, but clearing this morning. 73 degrees and humid.


----------



## hossthehermit

51 degrees, wet, windy


----------



## IKE

calm, clear and 41 deg..........tomorrow is supposed to be a real bugger, a cold front is moving in tonight with 20+ mph winds and a 20 deg. temp drop from today's projected high.


----------



## Laurie

Just started snowing


----------



## Ameriscot

Rain and very high winds last night.  It just howled!!  No damage that I can see.  The power went out so it messed up the films and tv series we were recording to a portable hard drive.  

Was sunny this morning but now it's getting cloudy.  High in the low 40's F.  Tomorrow we'll be in Glasgow and will spend the night.  Forecast is sunny and mid 30's to low 40's.  Getting out my long down coat and gloves and scarf and hat!


----------



## Ameriscot

Laurie said:


> Just started snowing



Keep it on your side of country please!


----------



## hossthehermit

30 degrees, mostly clear, s'posed to get into the low 40's


----------



## Don M.

This has been a Wild Week in the Midwest.  We had over 5 inches of rain on Tuesday, then woke up to a dusting of snow this morning.  Tonight should be our first hard freeze, with temperatures dropping into the 20's.  But, on balance, November has been fairly mild, compared to the norm.  Oh, Well, it's nearly Winter....and cold/snow is to be expected.  Personally, I kind of like having 4 seasons.


----------



## Butterfly

Very much the same here, Don.  Terrible wind and driving rain earlier in the week.  "Crisp" today with mostly sun.  I think it's supposed to get down in the 20s tonight.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny and high of 6C/43F.  Got out my long down coat, etc as we'll be walking around Glasgow today.


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 23 deg.........our first hard freeze of the season.


----------



## ronaldj

snow covered and slippery here in the thumb....


----------



## Pappy

Much cooler here this morning. A nice 70 degrees. Overcast and showers on tap for today. Good day for reading my mysteries.


----------



## Don M.

The outdoor thermometer said 17 degrees when we woke up this morning.  There is a heavy layer of frost on everything, but the sun is coming out, so things should improve as the day progresses.  The forecast is calling for a mild week, with highs in the upper 50's, then rain on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Shalimar

Cloudy and mild. This is the beginning of monsoon season, Although the weather oracles prophecy a drier warm winter for the islandim. Yay!!!!


----------



## AprilT

Partly cloudy 80 F expecting rain through out the day. I'm seeing much sun out my window, but, I guess it will be changing soon or peeking in and out most of the day.


----------



## jujube

Gloomy, really gloomy.  Nice day for an afternoon nap.


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 33 deg.


----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Pappy

57 degrees. Coolest day this year so far. Rain is gone and sun is shining brightly.


----------



## QuickSilver

Low to mid 30's today... about 10-20 degrees below normal for this time... but warming up tomorrow..


----------



## Hap

Clear and cold (high 20's) this morning in NE Georgia, USA.  I went out about an hour ago to walk the frosty field with my dog.  Saw ISS (International Space Station) pass over at 6:36 .  Awesome sight and a good clear morning for it.  NASA has a site (Spot the Station) where you can register your location and they will send you an email notification 24 hours prior to as ISS overfly.


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 45 deg.


----------



## Raven

Cold, -2 celsius with the first snow on the ground, less than half an inch so we can handle that.


----------



## Ameriscot

46F, showers off and on, but sunshine right now.


----------



## Pappy

6:50 am and the day is getting lighter out there. It is overcast and windy again, but 10 degrees warmer than yesterday, 67 degrees.


----------



## hossthehermit

19 F, suns up, blue skies


----------



## Karen99

It's 45 F. And going to rain.  Yay!

:rain::rain:


----------



## Meringue

Pouring down all day, along with the wind, endless, so no walks with my dog yet as he's over 12 years old.  :fingerscrossed:hope it stops soon.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy, light southerly wind and 64 deg.

We've got a lot of rain in the forecast for later today, (3.5 ") tonight, tomorrow and Saturday......a flash flood warning has been issued.

Tonight a cold front moves in with a predicted 30 deg. temperature drop between today's high and tomorrows and the rain may change over to sleet.


----------



## Ameriscot

52F, cloudy, intermittent showers.  

Forecast for next weeks destination: low 80's, morning thunderstorms.  The rainy season will be tapering off the first couple of weeks, then mostly sunny and mid 80's until we leave the last day of Feb.


----------



## Pappy

6:00 am, I got up to take my walk. It is 72 degrees and overcast. Got about half way done and the showers came. So, I got a little soggy this morning.


----------



## Bullie76

Temps to reach 71 today and sunny. A far cry from last year's cold Thanksgiving.


----------



## Don M.

IKE said:


> Cloudy, light southerly wind and 64 deg.
> 
> We've got a lot of rain in the forecast for later today, (3.5 ") tonight, tomorrow and Saturday......a flash flood warning has been issued.
> 
> Tonight a cold front moves in with a predicted 30 deg. temperature drop between today's high and tomorrows and the rain may change over to sleet.



We've got the same coming to central Missouri a few hours behind you.  It's 68 now, with a South breeze, then later tonight the rain starts...with 3 to 5 inches forecasted through Saturday morning.  The temperature will be dropping as the front comes through, and we may be lucky to reach 40 for highs in the next couple of days.  The freezing rain and sleet should stay West and North of us...I hope.  We're leaving for dinner with the kids in a couple of hours, and hopefully will get back before the heavy stuff hits around 8PM.


----------



## imp

Colorado River desert areas 42 degrees this morning! Brrrrr! Well below normal, but not complaining, Flagstaff area 20`. Wife called her Mom in  Northern Indiana this morning, they have 50s! 

Cloudless here though, sun will feel warmer than it actually is.   imp


----------



## tortiecat

Mild, cloudy with sunny breaks. Just back from grocery shopping.
Plan to put Christmas garland out on the balcony this afternoon.


----------



## Karen99

It's sunny and 39 F.  I'm enjoying this cold weather. We had a long, hot dry summer this year so this is super.  I enjoy getting to wear my sweaters and winter things.


----------



## Jackie22

Its overcast...rain later.....yard full of leaves.....food all cooked and I'm taking a breather until they all get here.


----------



## SeaBreeze

28 degrees and light snow all day, cloudy.


----------



## muffin

Just a cloudy day here, but not cold


----------



## AZ Jim

62 and sunny in Surprise Arizona...  http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/US/AZ/Surprise.html


----------



## Butterfly

Partly cloudy and 27+ a mph winds.  I hate the wind when it gets like this -- blows everything around and crashes branches and sticks up against the house.


----------



## imp

At least there are branches at your high altitude, 5000 feet? Here, 600 feet, so dry only cactus and creosote needles blow around!    imp


----------



## chic

It's supposed to be 61 degrees today here which is pretty incredible for Nov. 27! I think I'll wear white in November again and have some pics taken in my spare moments to commemorate the event. It doesn't happen often enough. 

I know it's silly but it lifts my spirits to be able to wear summer colors during the fall and winter.


----------



## IKE

Rain, windy and 35 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Rain. Low 50s.


----------



## QuickSilver

Rainy... and a little cooler than yesterday


----------



## ronaldj

rain and 60 degrees after a snow storm three days ago......its Michigan


----------



## Jackie22

.....rain and more rain.

Here in North East Texas, the fall colors seem much more vivid this year and the ground is covered with acorns under the oak trees....hmm a hard winter ahead???


----------



## Butterfly

30 degrees and winds at 37 mph.  Early winter in the high desert -- yuck!!  Dog thinks we should go out on a walk -- I don't think so -- I'd probably get blown over by the wind.  I think it is starting to sleet a bit.  

Maybe later if the wind settles down.  Good thing she has dog doors and a backyard.


----------



## 4 O'Clock Somewhere

Well then, down here in the deep south of Floridaduh we had early morning rain with windy conditions. As of now we have Partly Cloudy conditions, some wind, with the temp at 80*,but inside the plantation it's a cool 73* and I'm going outside to do a little yard work.


----------



## AprilSun

Right now it is sunny with some clouds and 66 degrees but more sun than clouds!


----------



## Ameriscot

Rain, very windy, 6C/43F.


----------



## IKE

Calm wind, 30 deg. and freezing rain in progress.

Everything outside is already covered with ice.......hopefully tree limbs and power lines will not start breaking from the weight of the ice building up.


----------



## Pappy

74 degrees and a gentle ocean breeze to enjoy. Absolutely fine out there. nthego:


----------



## Pam

Awful!! :rain:


----------



## Butterfly

Wretched weather here, too.  Cloudy, cold, windy.  Weather guy says it "feels like" 29 degrees out there but it's actually in the low 30s.  I'll try to take my dog out for a walk later on in the day, if I can find enough clothes to put on.  That cold wind here just goes right through you.  Yuck!


----------



## Cookie

Sunny with some clouds, 0 C - a bit crisp but nice.


----------



## Agman

*Real strong North winds and 35* temps...miserable to work outside.  I'm a walking advertisement for thermal underwear, winter work gloves, and balaclavas! *


----------



## muffin

Been a chilly day with a little drizzle


----------



## AprilT

Was a very sunny 81 F here temps starting to drop into the 70's for the evening.


----------



## IKE

Light wind, rain, 32 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Rain, wind, 46F. Central and northern Scotland will get snow.


----------



## Pappy

Cool, 65 degrees, and clear.


----------



## IKE

Light wind, drizzle and 36 deg.


----------



## Pappy

Still dark but outside gauge says 68 degrees. Will be on my walk in about 10 minutes. 20% chance of showers.


----------



## Ameriscot

High about 40. Showers. 

Instead of taking the free bus from near the hotel to the airport, we got an Uber taxi. Still in shock that my Scottish husband would actually pay for a taxi!


----------



## Jackie22

The rain is finally moving out here....Annie, I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## AprilSun

Cloudy with rain and 58 degrees. It looks like rain for the next 3 days.  It seems we have had more rain this years than not. :crying:


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Jackie!


----------



## QuickSilver

cool... but not unpleasant...  maybe some light drizzle later.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Several fresh inches of snow on the ground from yesterday and last night.  Overcast now, 26 degrees.


----------



## AprilT

84 F sunny, though it says partly cloudy, doesn't look that way at the moment.


----------



## Butterfly

Down in the 20s, clear, a bit of wind.


----------



## Ameriscot

Can't enjoy it but it's sunny and 80s in Dubai. In airport and hotel.


----------



## chic

COLD - sound of teeth chattering.


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 26 deg.


----------



## Warrigal

96.8oF today where I live. Could be worse.


----------



## Karen99

36 F.  Clear.  Great morning for hot chocolate.


----------



## Pappy

Raining earlier, sun coming out now. 71 degrees at 6 am when I got up. 10% chance of showers.


----------



## Don M.

Chilly and a bit of a breeze....but at least the sun is out, for the first time in 5 days.  After all this rain, we need some Dry Time.


----------



## Butterfly

Well, at least the sun is out -- still cold and wind is not SO bad.  I'm going to try to take Bonnie on our long walk in a few minutes.  She is threatening to turn me in for dog abuse if I don't take her for her walk today.  We couldn't go yesterday, so she is feeling deprived.  I can go on my treadmill, but she doesn't want to do that -- no bushes to stick her head in or grass to roll in or cats to stare down.


----------



## Cookie

I look out the window and see mist or is it fog.... the temperature has risen a bit up to 7 degrees C, and it looks like snow from a distance, but it can't be, not yet.


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 30 deg.


----------



## AprilT

8e F sunny just like the day before probably the next day and the next for a few more days.  So boring, we need a hailstorm to liven things up.


----------



## Butterfly

Clear, wind not too bad, 30s.  Supposed to get up to a balmy 40 today.


----------



## Ameriscot

30C/86F, sunny now but I doubt we'll get through the day without rain.  Should be the forecast for the next week or two.  Then mostly sunshine.


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 36 deg.


----------



## Kadee

We had a nice day today about 28c Summer is starting with full force  tomorrow forcast for 40c windy hot ..hope there is no fires as a result .we had very nasty fires about 100 km from us last week 80+ homes lost ,farm machinery ..1000's of stock ..horses pets,wildlife sadly lost..as well as two people ..


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 37 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Rain off and on all day.  28-30 C.  Scuppered some plans we had today. But there's always tomorrow.  I made it to the gym early this morning and the only reason I got soaked was the sweat.


----------



## IKE

Clear, breezy and 39 deg.


----------



## Pappy

Not to bad this morning. Cool and cloudy. Yesterday, it rained hard all day. Canal in back of my place is very high.


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 34 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

A couple of short showers today, but otherwise sunny.  Mid 80's.  The swimming pool felt soooooo good!


----------



## Kadee

Very hot. 41 today , it's still fairly hot at almost 10pm ..forcast for a nasty one tomorrow 43c . I have appointment at cardiologists, in Adelaide  regarding the heart monitor test showing my HR was down to 38 bpm ,( at times) I'm not worried because since I lowered the dose of BP medication my HR has been normal  but going to be a pretty horrible day to be out and about in the city


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 31 deg.


----------



## Butterfly

Pretty nice day here today, warmer than it has been.  It got up to about 50, I think, and sunny.


----------



## chic

It's been really nice here all week. In the high fifties and sunny. I even raked some leaves this weekend, a task I thoroughly enjoy in such beautiful weather.


----------



## Ameriscot

Rain rain rain sun rain rain sun rain sun rain rain rain.  But it's okay as I know it will change to sun sun sun sun rain sun sun sun sun rain very soon.


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 41 deg.


----------



## Shalimar

Ike, what time is it where you are? You must be an early bird! Cheep! Cheep! Not to be confused with: cheap! cheap! Lolol.


----------



## IKE

Shalimar said:


> Ike, what time is it where you are? You must be an early bird! Cheep! Cheep! Not to be confused with: cheap! cheap! Lolol.



Good morning Shali.

As I peck this it's 4:28 a.m.........I'm normally up by 2:30 a.m. and in bed by 8:30 p.m. or 9:00 p.m.


----------



## ronaldj

cold and rain....


----------



## Pappy

66 degrees this morning. Rain has moved on and nice for the rest of week.


----------



## Shalimar

Wow Ike, and I thought my Bawstin Irishman who has lost all his rs was an early bird! Snickerr.


----------



## IKE

Shalimar said:


> Wow Ike, and I thought my Bawstin Irishman who has lost all his rs was an early bird! Snickerr.



Well you know the old sayings girl.

1. Early to bed and early to rise makes a person healthy, wealthy and wise.

2. The early bird catches the worm.

I'm not healthy, wealthy or wise and I'm not overly fond of worms......since it ain't working maybe I should start sleeping in later eh ?


----------



## Shalimar

I think you should try sleeping in, maybe your luck will change Ike! PS, what is Ike short for? The name, obviously, not you, you giant! Lolol. Big people--so wasteful dontcha know, not environmentally friendly like short peeps. Lolol. You take up so much space, require too much food....On the other hand, you could provide a lot of compost eventually!


----------



## IKE

Shalimar said:


> Big people--so wasteful dontcha know, not environmentally friendly like short peeps. Lolol. You take up so much space, require too much food....On the other hand, you could provide a lot of compost eventually!



Sniff.....sniff.....bad mouthing giants, that really hurt me Shali, and just when I was beginning to like you.


----------



## Shalimar

I am so sorry Ike--would a bucket of cookies console you? They are homemade shortbread. Or if you prefer, I have Canadian butter tarts.


----------



## IKE

Shalimar said:


> I have Canadian butter tarts.



I've been around the block a few times and I can honestly say that I've never had a buttered up Canadian tart.....sounds kinda kinky but hell yea send one of them down to see me.


----------



## IKE

Clear, light breeze and 39 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Somewhere in the mid 80's.  Sun, rain, sun, clouds, rain, clouds.


----------



## IKE

Clear, breezy and 51 deg at 2:48 a.m.........there must be something to this El Nino thing, 51 deg. is unheard of for a overnight low at this time of the year.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny all day!  Somewhere around 30C/86F.


----------



## Butterfly

We've had a spell of winter weather -- snowed like mad late Saturday into Sunday. (I HATE clearing snow and ice off my car.)  Supposed to start again tonight and with a lot of wind.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sun.  Mid-80's.  Same as yesterday and the day before and the day before.....


----------



## Lon

40 F now at 7 PM on Tuesday evening and I am off for a nice hot SPA soaking then a movie on Netflix


----------



## Kadee

40+ c that's over the old 100f don't like the really hot weather,we have ducted evaporative air conditioner. We are in a fairly dry part of Aust so rarely have humid weather unlike parts of New  South Wales,and Queensland which is very humid in summer


----------



## fureverywhere

No, around 70 degrees here in December...something not quite right


----------



## chic

Going to be around 60 here today. Really nice for December. I'm a summer person, so I say bring it on. I hate snow and ice and shoveling. How about you?


----------



## Butterfly

Down in the teens overnight -- up to a balmy 20-something now.  We are supposed to have high winds this afternoon.  I dunno if Bonnie is going to get her walk today.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mid 20s, around 4-5 inches of fresh snow on the ground since last night, over what was already there on the grassy areas.  Still light snow and blustery winds.  :winter1:


----------



## Butterfly

Very cold --down in the teens.  Had to go to the grocery store and sure was glad to get back to my car and get the heater on.


----------



## Warrigal

Sydney was hit by two successive super cell thunderstorm cells today and one developed into a tornado.
The damage was severe in the suburbs south of the harbour and close to the ocean.
I stayed home because hail was predicted and although we had a lot of strong wind, we are undamaged where I live.

Emergency services are very busy right now.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-16/sydney-tornado3a-words-and-pictures/7033936

http://www.news.com.au/technology/e...y/news-story/3d07b90ca838155e06be3ee3d3f5e01a


----------



## Ameriscot

After 6 days of sun and few clouds, we've got some dark clouds mixed in with sun.  Temp is down to 29C.    Thunderstorms possible, so not too sure we want to go out in the kayak.  I don't mind some warm rain but really don't want to get hit by lightning.


----------



## Shalimar

So sad about the tornado Warri, glad you are ok.


----------



## Shalimar

SB pics?


----------



## Ameriscot

Warrigal said:


> Sydney was hit by two successive super cell thunderstorm cells today and one developed into a tornado.
> The damage was severe in the suburbs south of the harbour and close to the ocean.
> I stayed home because hail was predicted and although we had a lot of strong wind, we are undamaged where I live.
> 
> Emergency services are very busy right now.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-16/sydney-tornado3a-words-and-pictures/7033936
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/technology/e...y/news-story/3d07b90ca838155e06be3ee3d3f5e01a




Missed this.  Glad you are okay, Warri.  Not sure the area my hubby's cousin lives in, but I think I'll check in with him on FB.


----------



## Warrigal

It was a bit wild and wooly yesterday and a lot of damage was inflicted but the emergency crews are hard at work today clearing up and restoring power and sewerage to affected suburbs.

This photo shows the sky over Sydney as the supercell thunderstorm was about to let loose.



And this is what it dropped



The wind was so strong that the rain was horizontal and it ripped off whole roofs complete with solar cell arrays and parked cars had their windows smashed by debris. It would have been deadly to have been outside in that lot. 

Sudden flooding caused traffic chaos and problems for pedestrians too.


----------



## Lon

Cold


----------



## oakapple

Mildest December since records began here! usually very cold at this time of year, yet we have a few clematis flowers blooming plus carnations and primroses, no need for woolly jumpers or log fires ( which I like)


----------



## Butterfly

Still down in the teens here.  I think it got above freezing for a little bit today, and we got about 5 minutes of sunshine.  

Colder than usual for this time of year.


----------



## Ameriscot

Warrigal said:


> It was a bit wild and wooly yesterday and a lot of damage was inflicted but the emergency crews are hard at work today clearing up and restoring power and sewerage to affected suburbs.
> 
> This photo shows the sky over Sydney as the supercell thunderstorm was about to let loose.
> 
> View attachment 24624
> 
> And this is what it dropped
> 
> View attachment 24625
> 
> The wind was so strong that the rain was horizontal and it ripped off whole roofs complete with solar cell arrays and parked cars had their windows smashed by debris. It would have been deadly to have been outside in that lot.
> 
> Sudden flooding caused traffic chaos and problems for pedestrians too.
> 
> View attachment 24626





Wow!!!  I contacted hubby's cousin in Sydney and he said it didn't hit his area.


----------



## Ameriscot

The usual.  30C/86F.  It was sunny all day and we were wishing for some cloudy cover while cycling.  But of course that didn't happen until after we were back home.


----------



## oldman

Warrigal---On a flight from Boston to Dallas, we were about 100 miles from the airport over Texas when we received a national aviation weather advisory to avoid a certain map coordinate because of the potential for a super cell that was developing. Now, normally this is no problem, but on this particular day, we were low on fuel and needed to get to the airport. We had plenty of fuel when we left Boston, but due to having divert around two other storms, we were running close. As we got closer to the area, I could see on our radar that the storm had increased and no way, did I want to go through it or over it. For one of the few times while flying, I was becoming nervous. I asked my First Officer to check the weather to Houston and to calculate our fuel. The weather was good and we had more than enough fuel to go to Houston and so, that's what we did, even though the passengers moaned. However, after they read in the papers what went on during that event in the Dallas area, I believe that they were relieved and agreed with our decision to divert. This happened back in 2006 just after Christmas.


----------



## Butterfly

I always figured that if the pilot had to make a decision to divert, he/she made it for a very good reason.  I'd certainly rather land at the wrong airport in one piece than be scattered all over the landscape at the right one!  No complaints from me about diversions.


----------



## Kadee

44c  forcast for tomorrow that's about 110 F ..
It's 5.30 pm here been about 42c today I don't mind it warm but that temptures area bit hard on the body,we have ducted evaporative air conditioner, it keeps the house about 26


----------



## Ameriscot

Butterfly said:


> I always figured that if the pilot had to make a decision to divert, he/she made it for a very good reason.  I'd certainly rather land at the wrong airport in one piece than be scattered all over the landscape at the right one!  No complaints from me about diversions.



I'll take inconvenience over a crash any day!


----------



## Warrigal

How do you know that it is hot?

Here are a few clues that I'm sure that Kadee could relate to. It's written by a US expat living in Australia



> You know it’s hot in Australia when:
> 
> 1) The best parking spot is determined by shade and not by distance… (usually they are FAR away…)
> 
> 2) Hot water comes out of both taps (yep, been there…)…
> 
> 3) You learn that a seat belt buckle makes a pretty good branding iron (one of the things you only experience once, then you just know…)
> 
> 4) The temperature drops below 32C and you feel chilly (something I would have never thought is possible, but believe me it actually happens…)
> 
> 5) You discover that in January and February it only takes two fingers to steer a car… (you just don’t want to risk burning the others too…)
> 
> 6) You discover that you can actually get sunburned through your windscreen… (maybe it’s just cooking…)
> 
> 7) You develop a fear of metal door handles… (or metal equipment on playgrounds… wonder who was the genius who decided to actually use metal material or black stuff on playgrounds in Australia…)
> 
> 8) You break a sweat the instance you step outside before 7am on certain days (it actually feels like walking into a hairdryer…)
> 
> 9) Your biggest bicycle accident fear is “What if I get knocked out and end up lying on the road and getting cooked?”… (relax, someone will run you over before you get cooked…)
> 
> 10) You realize asphalt has a liquid state… (Yes! It gets so hot, it melts…)
> 
> 11) Farmers are feeding their chickens crushed ice to prevent them from laying hard boiled eggs (Not sure if I would do that… breakfast ready made wouldn’t be such a bad thing…)
> 
> 12) The trees are whistling for dogs (…)
> 
> 13) While walking back barefoot to your car from any event, you do a tightrope act on the white lines in the car park (I am still waiting for the day the heat actually prevents people to walk around barefoot everywhere…)
> 
> 14) You catch a cold from having the aircon on full blast all night long (Been there…)
> 
> 15) You learn that Westfield Shopping Center’s aren’t just Shopping Center’s, they are temples to worship Air-Conditioning (if they actually turn the aircon on…)
> 
> 16) Sticking your head in the freezer and taking deep breaths is considered normal (It took me ages until I mentioned it to a new found Aussie friend and was surprised that she was not surprised…)
> 
> 17) A cup full of ice is considered a great snack (better than ice cream… it does not melt as fast… or it does not make such a mess when it melts…)
> 
> 18) A black out is life threatening because your aircon and your fans no longer work (as long as you remember your car in the car park and you make sure it has enough gas you can always escape to the car…)
> 
> 19) No one cares if you walk around with no shoes on (I do! I do! Do what you want at home but please put on shoes when you go to the supermarket…)
> 
> 20) You keep anything in the fridge, including potatoes, bread and clothing (yep…)
> 
> 21) People have enough left over beer cans to make a boat and compete in a regatta… (I did not know that but I am pretty sure they do…)
> 
> 22) The effort of toweling yourself off after a shower means you need another shower right away… (who needs a towel if the water drops just evaporate in no time?)
> 
> 23) You will wait patiently until the day it starts raining to go on a run (or you call it a bikram run…)
> 
> 24) You worry your ceiling fan is spinning so fast it will fly off and kill you (maybe your house just lifts off and brings you to a cooler place… like Antarctica or so… it is just around the corner…)


We're having a bit of a heat wave in Sydney right now but nothing as extreme and the poor South Australians are suffering.


----------



## Kadee

Warrigal said:


> How do you know that it is hot?
> 
> Here are a few clues that I'm sure that Kadee could relate to. It's written by a US expat living in Australia
> 
> 
> We're having a bit of a heat wave in Sydney right now but nothing as extreme and the poor South Australians are suffering.


Very Funny :laugh::laughW I had not seen that before but its ALL TRUE


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> Very Funny :laugh::laughW I had not seen that before but its ALL TRUE




LOL.  This is why we visit Melbourne and Sydney in Nov/Dec and get out before the summer scorchers.


----------



## chic

This weekend is supposed to be cool, but next week it will be back into the mid 50's. Christmas is supposed to approach 60. I've never had a Christmas barbeque, but I'd love too. It's been so mild here the trees are budding and the birds are singing in the morning like it's springtime.


----------



## Cookie

Cloudy, zero degrees C and I can actually see some snowflakes in the air.  Is it winter after all?


----------



## jujube

I actually had to put on jeans and a sweatshirt jacket this morning.  What a change.....I think summer is finally over, except that it's supposed to be in the 80's again next week.


----------



## Lon

11:45 AM Saturday here and 45 F  gray stormy clouds an rain.


----------



## AprilT

Oh yes, people were telling me how cold it was going to be, sure was cold out I even put on a sweater of which I had to peal off after it reached 70 F Feels more like 75.  I do expect the temps will drop below well below this evening, but will be back in the 80s Monday on.  I'm liking the 70 temps though, wish they would hang around a while longer, wouldn't even mind if we were in the 60s for a week or two.  But, I'll take whatever we get and be good with it.


----------



## Shalimar

Cloudy and cool.


----------



## imp

It's been a rather rough week here along the river. Mornings down in the 30s (F), afternoons, 60s, but the danged wind just can't quit in the desert, several days 20-30 mph, then all week 10-20, gusts to 30. No fun walking in it, so we walked the Mall several times.

Today, finally, wind fairly calm, sunny all day, 60s, but the morning: 33 degrees!   Brrrrrr.      imp


----------



## Kadee

It's much cooler today thank goodness ! We had 4 days of well over 40c bit of a cool change came through about 6 am this morning with a tiny bit of rain ,but it's still good to get a little rain my poor garden has really suffered from the heat


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm and 28 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Very very WET!!!  But at least it's warm.


----------



## Pappy

Calm, possible showers and high in the 80s. Whew.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Gloomy and rainy,in thee 20 some years I have lived here,I think its the fiirst year where it will not be a wwhite Christmas.


----------



## AprilT

Hot and humid earlier, but we started getting a nice breeze by middle afternoon, right not at a little after 5 pm it's around 78F.


----------



## grannyjo

We've got some rain.  Temperatures in the low 20C.  Such a relief from the 30's with gale force hot winds from the West.


----------



## nan

It's going to be  35 deg celsius here today,and 39 celsius 105 F  Christmas day expected, yes kadee it was lovely to get that drop of rain the other day,but we badly need some more here now,the wind is drying it up so quickly.


----------



## Waterlilly

Much needed rain, upper 70's. All good!


----------



## IKE

Partly cloudy, windy and 59 deg.


----------



## chic

Sunny with record breaking warmth, today, Christmas eve, is supposed to go up to 68 degrees. The trees are totally budding again. It's awesome to see. I think I'll put on my shorts and wash the car. LOL.


----------



## Ameriscot

It was mostly sunny today, no rain and temps are back to mid-80's.


----------



## Cookie

A very warm 13 C - breezy, sunny and clear skies -- am keeping all windows and balcony doors wide open.


----------



## fureverywhere

At least 70 out there. You know what I miss is in cool weather people burn their fireplaces...that smell is so lovely. Walking the pups and wood smoke.


----------



## Kadee

39c yesterday ..Forecast for 37 today Hot Hot ,we have been spoiled in the past it's normally around the high 20's to early 30's for Christmas for us South Aussies but we started off with Spring being much hotter than normal and it's just continued to get hotter than normal for this time of the year, our hottest months tend to Feburary so with the current trend in hotter than normal temps goodness knows what it will be like in Feb


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny but some white fluffy clouds on Xmas day here. The usual mid 80s.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today was sunny and around 40 degrees, right now it's 24 and tonight supposed to be 17.  Tomorrow for Christmas it's supposed to be 30 degrees, and snow starting in the afternoon, they say 2-3 inches locally. :christmas1:


----------



## Butterfly

Cold and sorta misty.  Supposed to snow tomorrow, maybe starting this afternoon.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Storms following Santa!!! Will be ending the year with a bang!!
.


----------



## Pappy

70 degrees and quite humid this Christmas morning. Walked early this morning and enjoyed all the lights and displays.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy, dead calm and 60 deg.

According to the weather reports we've got a big wet and cold front moving in tonight......rain, freezing temps., sleet and snow predicted through Monday so this is the so called 'calm before the storm' I suppose.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Cloudy, dead calm and 60 deg.
> 
> According to the weather reports we've got a big wet and cold front moving in tonight......rain, freezing temps., sleet and snow predicted through Monday so this is the so called 'calm before the storm' I suppose.



  Ike....We will get it first..3 to 6 inches of rain through Monday..


----------



## Pappy

Right now, 6:10 am, 74 degrees and it calls for showers today. Getting ready to go for walk.


----------



## Warrigal

Hot and humid with a short summer thunderstorm. Very sticky.


----------



## Pappy

Update: I got to the end of my driveway and it started to rain. No walk this morning.


----------



## Raven

A storm warning has been issued for late Sunday afternoon.
Snow and ice pellets expected amounting to 15 centimeters.
We had a mild green Christmas which must have been the calm before the storm.

For anyone short on groceries they will have to get out to shop before tomorrow afternoon
or be caught on slippery highways.


----------



## Jackie22

The humidity is gosh awful this morning...my windows are fogged over and it feels about 80 out.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny and hot today.  Then at dinnertime (open air restaurant as most are) it suddenly started to pour and got very windy.  We had to move tables.  Lasted about 10 minutes.


----------



## RadishRose

45 degrees in my town at 9.00 am. High to be 50. Cloudy.


----------



## Butterfly

Very, very cold.  Supposed to snow this afternoon continuing into tomorrow.  The weather guy says there's a severe winter weather warning -- snow and high winds.  Sometimes those things are right, and sometimes they miss entirely -- who knows?  But it's supposed to be down in the low teens tonight.  Weather here has been so much colder than usual.


----------



## imp

"The desert is a harsh master" says the sign in Red Rock Canyon Park, west of Las Vegas.

High wind warnings today, 40 mph sustained, gusts to 60 mph+!

Rough walking in it, chills everything in spite of warm temperature. The folks picking citrus lucked out, no work over long holiday weekend, Monday the rugged wind will have died down. One year outside Phoenix, we watched them picking watermelons in January....they left the smaller, still developing ones on the ground, thousands of them on hundreds of acres. Within the week, the remaining melons were disked into the soil along with the vines, maybe a hundred tons of them!   Seemed a shame, but that provided nutrients in the soil for the cotton crop which followed. Nice winters!    imp


----------



## Don M.

We've been lucky so far this year, but that may be coming to an end.  The rains just started, and the forecast calls for 4 to 8 inches between now and Monday.  This, on top of already saturated ground, has the weather service warning of flash floods in low lying areas all over the state.   Then, starting the middle of the week, our mild temperatures go away, and it appears that we may be at near freezing temperatures for several days.  December was nice, but January seems to be ready to dump on us.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....breezy.....54 deg.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Clear.....breezy.....54 deg.



Best winter...
.


----------



## Pappy

Weather alert radio kept going off this morning, about 3 am. Finally got up and turned on tv to see that tornado warnings and high winds were on the way. Decided to go clubhouse just in case all hell broke loose. Got real bad for 10-15 minutes then moved on out. Wanted to go back to bed, but wife has a mammogram this morning so scratch that idea. Lucky....no damage.


----------



## ronaldj

it has been nothing...zero and below so its getting better all the time....


----------



## Ameriscot

About 80. Very windy.


----------



## fureverywhere

The good news is it's up to 50 degrees from the single digits. The bad news was an overnight ice storm. So wet, slushy ice...what fun.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Dry and windy today.  Only about 3 deg C (37 F).


----------



## Butterfly

Supposed to be nice here today, high 50s I think.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's in the 30s now and we are having some snow falling.  It looks so pretty!


----------



## Don M.

We've got a slight mist, with temps in the upper 40's.  This latest storm, which is supposed to blast the East Coast...again...just gave us a light dusting of snow.  We should be Sunny and in the 60's starting tomorrow, and through the early part of next week.  Knock wood, we've missed our usual major Winter snowstorm this year, and may have a pretty mild Winter....if the long range forecasts are correct.  The snow shovel has received almost no use this year, and that is just fine with me.


----------



## Jackie22

A beautiful sunny warm day....gonna clean the garage after lunch.


----------



## AprilT

I couldn't ask for more perfect feeling weather today, sunny 71%.  It just feels so wonderful outside


----------



## RadishRose

Ice all over everything this morning, then rain all day long, ice melted but now it's getting very windy, cold.


----------



## FazeFour

Like spring already! Sunny days, but still a chill in the air. My irises and roses are blooming. According to the groundhog it will be an early spring, but we all hoped to get more rain and snow (here in Calif). The lakes have risen by as much as 65% to 70%, but I don't think we got enough snow to finish the job.


----------



## grannyjo

We're heading into our fourth day of over 30C temperatures,  with humidity at about 80%.

I live in an area of Australia that is considered to be sub-tropical.

However that seems to have changed. We get less rain,  more dry days over the 30C temperature and higher overnight temperatures too.

Usually by now,  we've had about 400mm of rain,  but this year,  we've had less than one sixth of that.


----------



## Ameriscot

Usual 30c/85f. But windy.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....33 deg.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Best winter...View attachment 26904
> .
> View attachment 26905


----------



## IKE

Clear.....windy.....53 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

The usual, but less windy.  Just a nice breeze.


----------



## Kadee

30c today it's 7 pm now ..next three days up in the 40c again ...I hate this really hot weather ..its been high  30+ since since October with very little rain ( in our area )


----------



## Ken N Tx

..another good day..


----------



## Pappy

Nice morning here in Palm Bay. It was 58 degrees when I got up and today the temp will be in the comfortable 70s.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Been out fishin'  twice this past week..Catch numbers have not been great, but you can watch catching fish on TV but you can't catch fish while watching TV!!
.
Goin' again today..
.


----------



## Ameriscot

Same.


----------



## IKE

Clear......windy......64 deg.


----------



## Don M.

We had temperatures in the 20's last week, and now we are in the low 70's the past couple of days.  Its a bit windy, but at least the sun is out, and its almost like Spring.  We even have the windows open to air out the house a bit.  So far, we have escaped our usual 12 inch, or more Winter snowfalls, and that is fine with me...the ground is good and moist from rainfalls.  I'm already looking forward to yard and garden work.


----------



## AprilT

Weather here is perfect, lsunny ow 70's low humidity.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....breezy.....63 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Partly cloudy, nice breeze, mid 80s.


----------



## Ameriscot

Don M. said:


> We had temperatures in the 20's last week, and now we are in the low 70's the past couple of days.  Its a bit windy, but at least the sun is out, and its almost like Spring.  We even have the windows open to air out the house a bit.  So far, we have escaped our usual 12 inch, or more Winter snowfalls, and that is fine with me...the ground is good and moist from rainfalls.  I'm already looking forward to yard and garden work.



I remember wild fluctuations in temp when I lived in East TN.


----------



## oohjarwatsit

It is wet and windy here, but milder than it has been for a few days.


----------



## ronaldj

windy, snow melting cool but pleasant........


----------



## Arachne

Finally sunshine something that has been sadly lacking the last couple of weeks..:sunshine:


----------



## Ruthanne

It's beautiful out there today!  About 60 F in the middle of winter!


----------



## Cookie

A balmy 10 degrees C and sunny, snow is all gone and the sky is blue.


----------



## BlunderWoman

lovely. i think it will be rainy tomorrow


----------



## Ameriscot

As they love to say in Thailand....Same same.


----------



## vickyNightowl

It was +3 c and rainy.


----------



## oohjarwatsit

Dry but very windy.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....53 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

At home forecast if 6C/43F and light showers.  It will take us a while to adjust when we get home.


----------



## muffin

Weather here is cloudy a bit windy but mild, not to bad.


----------



## fureverywhere

Sixty degrees again, on my way out the door...


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....43 deg.


----------



## Kadee

Hot ....38c.  Bit sick of this never ending heat ....


----------



## Ken N Tx

48F and getting some much needed rain!!
.


----------



## Butterfly

Sunday here it was almost hot out in the sun -- this morning it is SNOWING!!  Yuck.  This has been the weirdest winter.


----------



## Jackie22

Rain and more rain.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....windy.....34 deg.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Clear.....windy.....34 deg.



Same but..40


----------



## Ameriscot

One of my friends at home posted that it's snowing!  It rarely snows where we live.  I told her to make sure it's gone when we get home next week.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....breezy.....36 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sudden downpour twice today, but otherwise the usual mid 80's.


----------



## ronaldj

snowing, blowing, to the hardware I soon will be going.....


----------



## IKE

Clear.....light breeze.....33 deg.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....38 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

How's my weather?  :lofl:

Torrential rain which finally stopped mid afternoon but ruined our plans for a bike ride to the chocolate cafe and to my fave restaurant.


----------



## Kadee

We have had a few mild days in high 20's C  but the heat is coming back again early next week ..I hate those really hot days/ nights


----------



## jujube

It got a mite nippy last night, had to turn the heat on.  But then.....you know you're living in Florida when you use the heat AND the air conditioning in the same day.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cool but dry today.  Very little wind.


----------



## Ruthanne

It is in the low 40s today.  A really mild day for Winter in Ohio.:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

Woke up to torrential rain again (too strange during the dry season!).  This means the handwashing I have drying on the porch and need to pack is not getting dry!  I've brought in the rack and have it in front of a fan.  

One good thing is the temp dipped down into the 70's and probably will be today.  Just need it to be dry as we want a last bike ride to our fave restaurant.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....windy.....55 deg.


----------



## Cookie

Clear, sunny and mild - 10 C.  A nice change from freezing temps we had last week.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....42 deg.


----------



## Pappy

Like jujube said. Had to turn heat on this morning, and today I'll probably have a/c on later.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....light breeze.....54 deg.


----------



## Pappy

59 now, with high 70s later. No chance of rain.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday the weather was 85 and mostly sunny. Today it is 47 and sunny.


----------



## Don M.

Chilly...had some early morning rain.  Spring shouldn't be too far off now, as there are dozens of Robins pecking around in the yard.


----------



## Cookie

Major snowfall today, expecting 20 cm, -10 C.  Staying inside drinking coffee.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....36 deg.


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful, sunny morning. High in the low 80s.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....light breeze.....47 deg.


----------



## Pappy

A repeat of yesterday. A little cloudy at times.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Bobw235

Sunny and cold here in MA today.  Only going up to 35° F.  But next week we'll be in the 60s!  Next stop:  Spring!


----------



## Cookie

-6 C and light snow.


----------



## Karen99

We'll have a high of 67..and it's sunny.


----------



## Ameriscot

At 7am it is 3C/38F.  High today of 8C.  Partly cloudy.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....40 deg.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's chilly today-about 32 F.  We have some snow coming and then clearing in the next few days and the temps. should rise.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....46 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny.  High of 45F.


----------



## Pappy

8:03 am and 62 degrees out. Off to play shuffle board at 10:00.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....50 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny.  High today of 5C/41F.


----------



## Anglophile

Clear blue skies with a cold north wind.


----------



## deesierra

Snaining (official local definition) here in Tahoe right now (rain transitioning to snow).


----------



## Pappy

56 cool degrees on my walk this morning. Snapped this picture of our sunrise.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rain coming this week..


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny again.  6C/43F.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....light breeze.....59 Deg.

Beginning today we're expecting quite a bit of needed rain for the next few days.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hazy, drizzle, 46F/8C.  This was what I woke up to yesterday morning:


----------



## Ken N Tx

Storms all this week!!!
.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> Rain coming this week..
> 
> View attachment 27365




I've been seeing photos on Facebook of my grandnieces eating ice cream and wearing sleeveless tops at their new home outside Dallas.  The family seems to like their new home.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ameriscot said:


> I've been seeing photos on Facebook of my grandnieces eating ice cream and wearing sleeveless tops at their new home outside Dallas.  The family seems to like their new home.



Yes, March is typically our start to warmer temps..I am about 50 miles Northwest of Dallas..


----------



## NancyNGA

Highs here predicted to be above 75F (24C) for the next 10 days!  This is above normal.


----------



## oohjarwatsit

The weather is overcast.


----------



## fureverywhere

Sixty something and perfect, I'm walking to library shortly. Pappy that picture brings back memories, we lived in Florida for several years.


----------



## Cookie

A heat wave - going up to 17C today - spring is in the air.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> A heat wave - going up to 17C today - spring is in the air.



Sounds good.  The first day it hits 15C and is sunny, I'm on my bike!!


----------



## Ruthanne

It was 74 today and tomorrow the same.


----------



## Jackie22

We had rain today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny.  High of 8C/46F.  Breezy.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....calm.....51 deg.


----------



## Pappy

Very nice out there today. Low 80s this afternoon. Going to the beach later.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Wet again


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....calm.....55 deg.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Calm before more storms..


----------



## Ameriscot

Another beautiful sunny day here.  Nearly hit 50F.


----------



## IKE

Calm.....partly cloudy.....53 deg.


----------



## Pappy

70 degrees and possible showers moving in Saturday. A little humid this morning on my walk.


----------



## Raven

Just when we thought spring was here we woke this morning to a white world.
Schools are closed and roads are slippery.  Temp is -2c.
March break starts next week so an extra day off for students.


----------



## Ameriscot

The sun has disappeared.  Hazy today.  45F.  Missing Thailand.  

Forecast is for 52F and sunny on Mon and Tues.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....calm.....54 deg.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Calm before more storms..



Wet Wet and more wet..


----------



## Pappy

The same as yesterday. 6:38 am and 70 degrees out there.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....50 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hazy now but it's to get sunny this afternoon with a high of 54F.  Once it hits 60 and sunny, I'm on my bike!!!!!


----------



## Pappy

High 80s today and rain on the way.


----------



## oohjarwatsit

It is a lovely sunny day, about 12C out there.


----------



## chic

Lovely. Sunny and warm. Everyone was in shorts and tees and smiles.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....51 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny.  54F/12C.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....56 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Started off cloudy but is now mostly sunny and mid 50's.  Noticed lots of daffodils everywhere.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....51 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Looking very hazy here.  High of 9C/48F.  I don't know why I bother looking at forecasts.  Yesterday BBC said the highlands would get up to 17/18C (upper 60's).  Aye, well not in my part of the highlands it didn't.


----------



## oohjarwatsit

It is overcast today.


----------



## Pam

Blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## Ameriscot

Pam, send some up here!


----------



## ronaldj

windy, raining ......cold.....wonderful


----------



## IKE

Partly cloudy.....light breeze.....52 deg.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Damp and foggy.  Hopefully it will brighten up later.


----------



## Pappy

67 degrees this morning at 6:30 am. It was very foggy on my walk this morning. Cooler weather predicted.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Hail this AM !!!
.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny.  Upper 40's.


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful Annie. If I bring food, may I visit? What do you like to eat?


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful Annie. If I bring food, may I visit? What do you like to eat?



Sure!  Bring fudge, brownies and booze. That's enough.


----------



## Shalimar

Ok, Annie! What kind of brownies do you prefer? Everyone seems to want to try my brownies for some reason...


----------



## Shalimar

Ken, your place is beautiful. I haven't seen hail in my neck of the woods since the summer I was eight years old. Stones the size of a quarter--freak storm.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Ok, Annie! What kind of brownies do you prefer? Everyone seems to want to try my brownies for some reason...



No walnuts. Chewy.  Maybe a sprinkle of a green herb.  :bigwink:


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> Hail this AM !!!
> .
> View attachment 27611




What's the temp?


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....calm.....52 deg.


----------



## vickyNightowl

As I look out my window,it lightly snowed.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Shalimar said:


> Ken, your place is beautiful. I haven't seen hail in my neck of the woods since the summer I was eight years old. Stones the size of a quarter--freak storm.


----------



## Pappy

A pleasant 64 degrees and a bit foggy this morning. Spotty showers later.


----------



## oohjarwatsit

It is overcast and the temperature is about 7C.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....breezy north wind.....big temp. drop since yesterday morning.....32 deg., windchill 25 deg.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks for the pic of the big hailstone, Ken! Very cool.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Winter is back!!!! 40 degrees with wind chill of 28 !!!


----------



## vickyNightowl

Its a beautiful day,sky falls,you feel like its a beautiful day,don't let get away...


----------



## Shalimar

Lalalalalalalala, Vicky. Lol.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Shalimar said:


> Lalalalalalalala, Vicky. Lol.



LOL

I woke up on the good side of the bed,hahhaha


----------



## chic

We're supoosed to get a Nor'Easter snow storm this afternoon. How miserable for the first day of Spring.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny.  12C/54F.


----------



## Ken N Tx

chic said:


> We're supoosed to get a Nor'Easter snow storm this afternoon. How miserable for the first day of Spring.



Spring has sprung here also!!!!  33 degrees  feels like 29 !!! lookin' better for later in the week..


----------



## IKE

Clear.....light breeze.....29 deg.


----------



## fureverywhere

We had like three or four days last week of mid-70's. Everyone pulled out their shorts and were blissful. Tonight snow flurries are predicted, it's not fair!


----------



## Debby

I was just thinking it's not fair too fureverywhere!  Was just telling Shalimar that it's -4 degrees here but the sun is shining and the blue, blue sky is just gorgeous!  Not a cloud in sight and yet tomorrow is supposed to have 8" of snow!  What the heck is going on with that?


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....29 deg.


----------



## IKE

Partly cloudy.....windy.....62 deg.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Partly cloudy.....windy.....62 deg.



......


----------



## ossian

Pretty cloudy here today but not too chilly. It is to rain later and tomorrow we are expecting it to be wet and windy. So, I have been finishing off some stuff in the garden before it turns nasty. It is a shame too as we have had a great spell of weather for a few weeks now. After a tremendously stormy winter, it has been such a relief.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cloudy, high of about 9C/upper 40s. 

Ossian, I'm very glad I missed the winter here, but we did get nervous with the high winds and hoping all of our roof tiles would hold out. 

Come on 15 and sunny!  I need a bike ride.


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> Cloudy, high of about 9C/upper 40s.
> 
> Ossian, I'm very glad I missed the winter here, but we did get nervous with the high winds and hoping all of our roof tiles would hold out.
> 
> Come on 15 and sunny!  I need a bike ride.


If you missed it, then you were most fortunate. It was dreadful. Caused a lot of damage. My roof was damaged and I have spent the last few months having it repaired.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> If you missed it, then you were most fortunate. It was dreadful. Caused a lot of damage. My roof was damaged and I have spent the last few months having it repaired.



We have those ceramic roof tiles which like to blow off in a storm.  Because of the wind direction this winter we were okay.  We did lose a few last winter while we were in Thailand.  Our friend let us know what happened.  And we arranged for repair from Thailand.  We don't like windy, dark, rainy, cold winters so we escape to Thailand during the worst of it - Dec - Feb.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Heavy wet snow and high winds since last night, prediction is 6-12 inches, probably around 5 in out there right now, haven't been out yet and can't see out my screens clogged with snow. Temp around 30 degrees. Poor visibility for driving.


----------



## ronaldj

it is snowing again....with freezing rain on the way....it's called Michigan


----------



## Ameriscot

ronaldj said:


> it is snowing again....with freezing rain on the way....it's called Michigan



I remember it well.  32 years in Michigan, including 4 in the UP.


----------



## ossian

SeaBreeze said:


> Heavy wet snow and high winds since last night, prediction is 6-12 inches, probably around 5 in out there right now, haven't been out yet and can't see out my screens clogged with snow. Temp around 30 degrees. Poor visibility for driving.


Gasp...where are you?


----------



## fureverywhere

Mid 70's and I'm out the door


----------



## Ameriscot

fureverywhere said:


> Mid 70's and I'm out the door



Braggart!  layful:


----------



## Cookie

1 C, snow, ice pellets, freezing rain overnight.  Not nice weather expected tomorrow as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze

ossian said:


> Gasp...where are you?



We're in Colorado, can have spring like weather one week and freezing snows the next, but can't complain, all in all the weather is ideal.  We've had some dry years lately, fire dangers, etc., so any moisture is really welcome.  Last they said we got 16 inches.


----------



## Butterfly

SB, I'm south of you in NM and no snow, but VERY high winds today and yesterday and cold.  Last week a couple of days were almost hot, and today I had to run my furnace again.  Weird, but that's New Mexico.  I hate the high winds.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....strong north wind.....40 deg.


----------



## ossian

Grey, wet and miserable today. Oh and windy too. For the past few weeks it has been great in Scotland, but now we seem to be back to normal with the same old Atlantic low pressure systems battering us.


----------



## Ameriscot

Drizzly, foggy, 9C/48F.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm (finally).....36 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny now, cloudy in the afternoon.  50F/10C.


----------



## ossian

Very bright just now, but also pretty windy. However, at least it is not raining......yet!


----------



## IKE

Clear.....breezy.....51 deg.


----------



## ossian

Horrible. Windy, wet and chilly. 9C.


----------



## Ameriscot

9C/48F, rainy.  Sh!te.  

Going to the 'other side' today for a birthday party.  Won't be any different.  It's my long, Scottish hooded raincoat today.


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> 9C/48F, rainy.  Sh!te.
> 
> Going to the 'other side' today for a birthday party.  Won't be any different.  It's my long, Scottish hooded raincoat today.


Yep, that is probably the best way to describe it.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Yep, that is probably the best way to describe it.



I like the word dreich, but I can't say it properly.  Can't say loch properly either.


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> I like the word dreich, but I can't say it properly.  Can't say loch properly either.


Practice makes perfect. It is not so hard. Just get the tongue behind the bottom teeth and breathe out - aspirate! Say 'h' and not 'ch' [tch]. With that mastered, it all fits in to place.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Practice makes perfect. It is not so hard. Just get the tongue behind the bottom teeth and breathe out - aspirate! Say 'h' and not 'ch' [tch]. With that mastered, it all fits in to place.



I've been working on it for nearly 16 years.  Occasionally I get it right.


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> I've been working on it for nearly 16 years.  Occasionally I get it right.


Well, just think of it as clearing your throat.


----------



## Pinky

Here in Toronto, we were spared the snow we normally get in our winters, but Mother Nature decided to send an ice storm our way. My area was spared, but thousands still have no hydro power. It's gray today .. will hover between 5C - 8C through the week, with bits of rain. I can deal with that. Long range forecast says 'hot, _dry_ summer' .. oh, how I wish for that to be true. I can't take our typical humid summers.

Going shopping today with daughter, then out for dinner with her Dad.


----------



## Butterfly

High winds here today.  I HATE our spring high winds.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....breezy.....light rain.....46 deg.


----------



## ossian

Well it is better than  yesterday. The gales have died down and the rain has stopped for a while. Cool, broken cloud and currently quite sunny. 5C


----------



## Ameriscot

I think it's a high of 10c/50f today. Showers earlier but mostly sunny now. 

On our way to the ferry now to go home.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....35 deg.


----------



## ronaldj

cold, windy, rain, and all kind of different things, thunder and lighting......Oh well just the thumb of Michigan,


----------



## ossian

IT has turned out to be really pleasant here now. After a damp start, it is now sunny, broken cloud and 8C. I went for a short walk down at the river side and it was really pleasant.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....light breeze.....50 deg.


----------



## ossian

Quite a pleasant day again today. Looks like we had rain overnight once more but it now s fairly bright, broken cloud and around 8C once more. Lightish winds too.


----------



## Ameriscot

Same here Ossian.


----------



## Pinky

It's 6C and very sunny in Toronto, but the long range forecast is saying it will vacillate and we may even have flurries next week. Warm weather is coming .. but not until _May!_


----------



## Shalimar

Sunny and cool here on the island.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....windy.....62 deg.


----------



## ossian

It started quite well today. Broken cloud, light wind, cool 4C. But it has now clouded over and there are a few spots of rain around.


----------



## Raven

A bright sunny day in this maritime province.
I just came in from a nice walk around the backyard.
Temperature is 7c, lovely for March 30th.


----------



## BlunderWoman

Storming here. The loudest rolling thunder I have ever heard in my life


----------



## SeaBreeze

35 degrees, on and off light snow and high winds.


----------



## Don M.

Massive rainstorm came through about 2:30 this afternoon...rain came down in sheets for about an hour, and we lost power.  When it became obvious that this wasn't just a few minutes outage, I fired up the generator, and normal power finally came back about 7:30.  We got almost 2 inches of rain in less than an hour....then sprinkles for another 2 hours.  The 2nd round of rain should be here in about an hour...hopefully not as much as this afternoon.


----------



## Butterfly

More high winds and very chilly.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....62 deg.


----------



## ossian

A bit grey just now, but dry, windless and around 5C


----------



## IKE

Hazy....light breeze....48 deg.


----------



## Ameriscot

Currently 10:30 am. Rainy and 7c. On the road to Inverness.


----------



## ossian

Miserable. Wet, windy...... just miserable. 6C

:boo:


----------



## vickyNightowl

Thunder showers all night,it was amazing.

Right now its raining lightly,cleaning up the winter dirt.


----------



## Butterfly

Cold, windy and gloomy.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....34 deg.


----------



## Gia

Hi Annie -  GAHHH! ....It is KA-BOOM thunder and flashing!... I must sign off computer for a while....       Good day to all!  xo


----------



## ossian

So far it has not been such a bad day. Dry, no wind and around 12C. However, it is forecast to start raining any moment now. :rain:


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny today and it reached 14c. We went to Nairn beach with grandson and he built sandcastles. Due the breeze it was chilly.



On my phone and can't fix.


----------



## ossian

Miserable this morning. Persistent rain and cold. It has now stopped and is brightening up a little. Temp 8C


----------



## Ameriscot

Rainy here as well.


----------



## Bobw235

It is actually SNOWING here this morning and temps are about to head into the mid 20s tonight.  All the trees are coated in white.  So cruel after it was above 70 the other day.


----------



## ronaldj

cold, wind, freezing, snow, frost, chill......aka.....Michigan spring


----------



## Pinky

It is snowing here in Toronto, and not to stop until rush hour tomorrow .. and I have a doctor's appointment in the afternoon. Drats!


----------



## Shalimar

Gorgeous sand Annie!


----------



## vickyNightowl

Ameriscot said:


> Sunny today and it reached 14c. We went to Nairn beach with grandson and he built sandcastles. Due the breeze it was chilly.
> 
> View attachment 28085
> 
> On my phone and can't fix.



Beautiful picture!




Pinky,-15 with the windchill,but no snow.


----------



## Shalimar

It was warm and sunny today.


----------



## ossian

In a word.......... Shitty!

Grey, misty, raining, cold, damp, horrible, sodden, poor visibility, awful! Temp 8C. But it feels colder than that.


----------



## boozercruiser

It is lovely and Sunny here in the UK West Wales in Rhos On Sea/Colwyn Bay.
Temp. only 9c, but no wind, so nice.
Off for a walk along the prom now.

I do like your new Avatar there Annie.
Nice one!


----------



## Bobw235

We're expecting 3-6" of the white stuff here, followed by temps in the 20s.  Ugh, where is Spring????


----------



## Ruthanne

It was snowing very lightly earlier and we are supposed to have rain and snow tonight.  It's in the high 30s today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Rainy and about 7 or 8C today on our long drive back home from Inverness to visit grandson and his parents.


----------



## Cookie

Clear, sunny and around 0-1 C.  Snow still on the ground from yesterdays snowstorm.


----------



## ossian

A pretty decent day today for a change. Bright, sunny, around 12C but still a little windy which does have a chill to it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Same as Ossian. We are on our way home from picking up our Ugandan daughter from Glasgow Airport. She's got another 18 month work visa.


----------



## Bobw235

Heavy rain expected here today, but at least the snow is going away.


----------



## vickyNightowl

It snowed,today it's raining and hopefully will melt all of it.


----------



## oakapple

Pouring down all day long, but not cold.


----------



## Shalimar

Sunny and warm, spring has arrived on southern Vancouver Island. Should be able to plant my balcony garden in approx five weeks.


----------



## Falcon

Has been in the 80s, but, today it started to rain all day, off and on; much colder now.

At least the car got washed...........for FREE !  nthego:


----------



## Pinky

Ugh! Scattered flurries tonight and tomorrow morning. The good news, is, it can't last forever. 
Falcon, I like getting the free rain car-washes too layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Supposed to get down to 33F (1C) tomorrow night.  Way below normal.  It's been very windy, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze

60 degrees and sunny this evening, was in the 70s today, I was out and about in short sleeves and very comfortable.  A little windy, but not bad at all.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Flurries,I think it will be warm enough to melt by tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's pretty cold here, in the 30s, and we are supposed to get snow tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## ossian

It is a gorgeous day today. Sunny, 6C, light winds. Great day for hoeing the garden.


----------



## Ameriscot

Drove back from Fort William today which goes through Glencoe (highlands) and we had showers, sun, showers, sun.  Lots of snow on the mountaintops.  Temps about 6-8C.


----------



## Pinky

-3C, feels like -9C, gray skies, but no snow today! 
Flurries tomorrow. Sigh.
Looks like it may start warming up later in the week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ruthanne

It snowed a bit today and is pretty cold still.


----------



## Don M.

We're in the midst of some rather severe thunderstorms tonight and maybe tomorrow.  But, we need the rain, as we had a real mild Winter and are almost 5 inches below normal precipitation for the year.  At the rate it's coming down right now, we may make that 5 inches up tonight.  It's coming down hard enough that the satellite TV is having trouble, and that usually indicates some serious storms.


----------



## drifter

Right now I'm staying up watching severe weather moving through the state, several with rotation and straight winds in excess of 90 miles per hour.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today was nice and cool, overcast and in the 50s, right now light rain and some wind.  Tonight might have some snow mixed in, but not much.  Hope everyone in storm areas stay safe out there!


----------



## ossian

Another fine, bright day. But pretty cool and windy. A fine day for spreading the recycled compost on the garden. Woohoo!


----------



## ossian

Bloody horrible today. Windy, wet, grey, miserable. Feeling colder than the actual 8C that it is supposed to be.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Hail Storm yesterday!! (see my video in the Home Forum)..
.


----------



## ossian

Another grey, grizzly, damp day. 7C


----------



## Raven

Ken, That is an interesting photo.  I hope we don't see hail at this time of year.

It is cloudy and damp but but sun is expected by noon so it will be a nice afternoon
for a walk and observe nature.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Raven said:


> Ken, That is an interesting photo.  I hope we don't see hail at this time of year.
> 
> It is cloudy and damp but but sun is expected by noon so it will be a nice afternoon
> for a walk and observe nature.


----------



## Ameriscot

Going into the big city today - Glasgow.  Forecast is cloudy and 10C/50F.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Catfish are biting....C Ya..


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> Catfish are biting....C Ya..
> View attachment 28536



No more hail?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ameriscot said:


> No more hail?



Comes and goes, gone for now!! 

Maybe more this week-end!!
.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> Comes and goes, gone for now!! View attachment 28542
> 
> Maybe more this week-end!!
> .
> View attachment 28543



I'd be on my bike with those temps!


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> Going into the big city today - Glasgow.  Forecast is cloudy and 10C/50F.


Good luck in 'the big smoke'! :grin: It is a pretty decent day now. Sun trying to break through and the wind is calm. Temps about 11C. Just been for a walk across some local hills. It was very pleasant.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Good luck in 'the big smoke'! :grin: It is a pretty decent day now. Sun trying to break through and the wind is calm. Temps about 11C. Just been for a walk across some local hills. It was very pleasant.



Nice day. Just chilly in the morning


----------



## vickyNightowl

Beauutiful day,turned down the heat,opened all windows ,fresh air.can't wait to set up my patio with flowers and herbs!


----------



## Shalimar

It was sunny,but chilly. Thirteen degrees.


----------



## Kadee

Nice mild sunny 27c day but the nights are getting chilly ,we are going into winter


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Catfish are biting....C Ya..
> View attachment 28536



Productive day yesterday, going again today..

This is my neighbor and fishin' partner with yesterday's catch..
.


----------



## ossian

Well so far better than forecast. Dry, brightish and 7C. The forecast is not good tho and we may get some sleet! :boo:


----------



## NancyNGA

Ken N Tx said:


> Productive day yesterday, going again today..
> 
> This is my neighbor and fishin' partner with yesterday's catch..View attachment 28565



Wow, Ken.  That is a fantastic catch!  Are you going to eat all of those?


----------



## Pinky

Sunny, bright and refreshing walking weather today. Around 12C. 
We're looking at 14C/18C/21C, for Sat/Sun/Mon.
But then, it goes back down a few degrees, but, that's par for the course in April, into May. In fact, sometimes we get heavy wind and rainstorms in May. The important thing, is, it has finally stopped snowing.


----------



## Shalimar

Interesting catfish, Ken. We have them here, but they are shorter, rounder.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken, we are all coming to your house for fish fry!  

Today the sun is streaming in my window as I sit in bed with breakfast.  High temp today 8C/46F.


----------



## ossian

Same here, Ameriscot. But it is cold just now and we have a frost on the cars and grass. Currently it is 2C.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Same here, Ameriscot. But it is cold just now and we have a frost on the cars and grass. Currently it is 2C.



Wondering when I'll get on my bike!    Need to get some nice long rides in before my sister comes the last week of May.  She doesn't like to ride a bike and even if she did we'd need to rent her an electric one to keep up with us.

No frost here - too close to the loch.


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> Wondering when I'll get on my bike!    Need to get some nice long rides in before my sister comes the last week of May.  She doesn't like to ride a bike and even if she did we'd need to rent her an electric one to keep up with us.
> 
> No frost here - too close to the loch.


Well, this might be the weekend for it. Today looks good.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Well, this might be the weekend for it. Today looks good.



8C is too cold for me to ride a bike.  It gets cold riding a bike with the breeze of riding.  And I can't wear a hat with a helmet on.  Aye, I'm a wimp.  I need it to be 15 and sunny with only a light breeze.  I'd like to walk around our botanic gardens but hubby's hurt his back hauling in some Ikea boxes by himself.  

Back to Glasgow tomorrow for an overnight stay.  Anniversary.  I've lived in this country for 16 years now.


----------



## Ken N Tx

NancyNGA said:


> Wow, Ken.  That is a fantastic catch!  Are you going to eat all of those?




Thanks...Yes we split the catch 50/50 and eat/freeze what we catch.

Yesterday was not too productive, all the same conditions, but the numbers and size was not there!! 

We rarely fish on the week-ends due to many more fishermen out there..


----------



## SeaBreeze

36 degrees and snowing, wet snow since last night, may get up to 1 1/2' before the weekend's over.


----------



## IKE

Much appreciated moderate to heavy rain since 4:30 a.m. with a lot more headed this way.....60 deg.


----------



## muffin

Been a lovely sunny day here today,


----------



## SeaBreeze

17 inches of snow so far, still snowing very lightly and 38 degrees.


----------



## Lon

Weather starting to warm up. Presently70 F and will reach 88 F by 5 PM


----------



## ossian

SeaBreeze said:


> 17 inches of snow so far, still snowing very lightly and 38 degrees.


Seriously? Good grief!

Overcast with occasional showers. Strong wind and chilly. 8C


----------



## vickyNightowl

What a beautiful day! 25C !

Was out all day with my kids,bookstore,thai food and then ice cream!


----------



## BlunderWoman

Rainy. Loud thunder. Lightning. Flash floods.


----------



## Butterfly

Lousy!  Cold, windy, wee bit of rain -- not enough to do any good.


----------



## ossian

Not so great here either. Windy, showery and cool. 7C. So I think I will go hide under my car and see if I can silence that rattly heat shield!


----------



## Ken N Tx

BlunderWoman said:


> Rainy. Loud thunder. Lightning. Flash floods.



...

Even our Road Runners are under cover!!!!
.


----------



## Pappy

This was taken earlier. Ten minutes later, it was raining but the suns still shining.


----------



## ossian

Bright, slightly windy, already 10C and the nicest day for a while. In fact, it was so nice this morning that the insects were out for the first time and left my teeth plastered with the little devils while I was cycling. :grin:


----------



## ossian

It is gorgeous today. Sunny, little or no wind, temps at 13C. Went for a walk in some hills near me and heard my first cuckoo of the year. Saw some lovely wild primroses and noticed that the distant mountains still had snow on their tops. It is a good morning!


----------



## BlunderWoman

SUCH BEAUTY!! Thanks for sharing Ossian


----------



## Ameriscot

Lovely pics, Ossian.  Love primroses.  Of course it's gorgeous here as well.  Just a wee bit breezy.


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Lovely pics, Ossian.  Love primroses.


Temps were in the 50's/10's C F during the night....sunny now and expected high of 82/27 C F today.  Typical NE Florida weather.


----------



## Ameriscot

Just 15C is all I need for a long bike ride!


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Just 15C is all I need for a long bike ride!
> 
> 
> View attachment 28739


Annie, your pic totally took my breath away.    Cannot imagine waking up to that view everyday.  What rooms face it?


----------



## Ameriscot

Nona, I took this one from the front porch, but the living room and master bedroom face this.  This is why we have our breakfast in bed every morning.


----------



## ndynt

My exact reaction......drinking morning coffee, sweetened with that panoramic view.  You are truly blessed, Annie.


----------



## tammyytt

it is suppose to get in the 60's 
metro detroit area,mi


----------



## ossian

Gorgeous view, Ameriscot. You are one lucky woman.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Gorgeous view, Ameriscot. You are one lucky woman.



Yes, very lucky in many ways.


----------



## ossian

Another gorgeous day here. Sunny, cloudless, windless and now 16C. Unfortunately, I have just scarified the lawn and I am knackered. Oh well, it needs done some time.


----------



## BlunderWoman

Ameriscot said:


> Nona, I took this one from the front porch, but the living room and master bedroom face this.  This is why we have our breakfast in bed every morning.


Lucky lucky lucky


----------



## Ken N Tx

Yesterday morn...
.

.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Wow. Beautiful pictures.

Rainy,wet.


----------



## Ameriscot

BlunderWoman said:


> Lucky lucky lucky



Cheers!  I hadn't seen this house before getting married and in fact had never set foot in Scotland (only England and Wales).  So fiance picked me up from the airport, drove me here and said welcome home.  Aye, I was impressed!


----------



## Guitarist

Grey and rainy-looking when I got up this morning.  Now the sun is out and the clouds have left the sky.  I don't know what the outside temp is -- in here the AC feels nice and cool.  I will go out later -- waiting on UPS now.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday started out lovely.  Sunny and mild so we went on a bike ride.  On the way home it started sleeting.  Today started out partly sunny then big fat snowflakes started falling.  Too wet to stick except on the top of the mountains.  We get very little snow in the winter here and when we do it melts within a day.  So this is very weird, as it seems to be in many places.


----------



## ossian

Similar to you, Ameriscot. Started lovely this morning. Then rain, then sleet, then heavy snow before turning back to rain. It is cold too. Between 2 and 4C depending on what it is doing at the time.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Similar to you, Ameriscot. Started lovely this morning. Then rain, then sleet, then heavy snow before turning back to rain. It is cold too. Between 2 and 4C depending on what it is doing at the time.



Brrr...

Somehow I doubt I'll be riding my bike across the Isle of Mull to Iona next Tuesday, which was the tentative plan.


----------



## Pinky

Snow and sleet in April, Ameriscot .. we've had snow in April on the rare occasion. Not so far this year, though. 
Today, we have cloud cover and it's around 5C, going up around 9C. I guess the rains have to come eventually, to help things grow.


----------



## Shalimar

Sunny and cool.


----------



## Ameriscot

Pinky said:


> Snow and sleet in April, Ameriscot .. we've had snow in April on the rare occasion. Not so far this year, though.
> Today, we have cloud cover and it's around 5C, going up around 9C. I guess the rains have to come eventually, to help things grow.



Normally we get little or no snow due to our location.  Winter usually means high winds and cold rain.  I don't remember this happening in April since I've lived here and that's 16 years.  I remember a few years ago we had a 2 weeks spell of perfect weather - sunny and upper 60's, low 70's.  Usually we get this spell in May.


----------



## SeaBreeze

40 degrees and light snow just starting.


----------



## Bobw235

Sunny and heading towards 60° F.  Beautiful Spring day.


----------



## ladyp

Partly cloudy and 80 degrees,loving it.


----------



## Ameriscot

I'm ready to pack up and go back to Thailand!

We didn't get more snow - which didn't stick anyway - but there's plenty on the top of the mountains.  It was about 2C this morning and I pulled out my down winter coat to catch the bus to the gym!  

Our outdoor thermometer says it's nearly 10C/50F at noon.  But it feels colder as there is a breeze.


----------



## ossian

It is miserable today. Wet, windy, grey, yuk and more yuk! A day for the DIY store and the garage to work on the bike, I think.


----------



## Butterfly

Miserable here.  Very high winds and cold.


----------



## Cookie

Misty, drippy showers and 9 C.  Not terrible, but not great.


----------



## Guitarist

Light grey overcast here, after two rainstorms yesterday. My phone says it's 79 degrees outside.

What kind of bike, please, ossian?


----------



## Ruthanne

It was in the mid 50s today.  It won't get warmer until next Tuesday.  I'm thinking of making plans for that day.


----------



## Buckeye

Here on the Big Island the weather doesn't really change all that much. This week every day high of 77 low of 65 (25 / 19).  Most days partly cloudy. I'm only about 3 miles from the ocean on the windward (east) side of the Island, so there is almost always a good breeze.  

I think I'll go take a ride on the Harley.

Mahalo


----------



## Ameriscot

Today was upper 40s F and drizzly all day.  Good weather is on the way though - mid to upper 60's and sunshine is in the forecast for the beginning of next week.  That means we'll be going on a long bike ride.  I want to go first to the Isle of Bute.  A photo from there last summer:


----------



## Bobw235

Rainy, windy and only 51 degrees F.  More rain tomorrow.  So tired of this.  Colder than normal.


----------



## Pinky

14C/57F, chance of rain, overcast .. same tomorrow. I hope we have a slightly cooler, drier summer.


----------



## chic

More rain here and it's cold for this time of year too.


----------



## ossian

Very mild here. Now pretty sunny but a strong wind is blowing. Temp is 13C but feels warmer than that.


----------



## Ameriscot

It was lovely and sunny in town but at home there are still quite a few clouds.  Mild though.  Crossing my fingers for a bike ride Monday.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's in the low 50 now and going up to the mid 50s.  Can't wait for it to warm up to 70.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's a really nice coolish but not cold day.  I got out my capris and sauntered around in them.  lol.  I don't even know what that "S" word means.  lol


----------



## Ameriscot

Today was 16C/60F and mostly sunny.  Lovely.  Hoping to BBQ on Sunday and island bike ride on Monday.


----------



## Don M.

We've had fantastic weather lately...but could use more rain.  Today its in the upper 70's and sunny.  I finally got my garden in today....tilled it again this morning, then planted corn, cucumbers, grape tomatoes, green beans, Kale, cantaloupe, and radishes.  I'm pooped!  We are supposed to get 3 or 4 days of moderate rain starting Saturday evening, so it was either do it today, or wait another week or more.  Now, its shower time, Supper, and probably an early bedtime to rest this old bod.


----------



## Butterfly

Terrible wind again today, gusting 35+ mph.  Can't really do much outside in wind like this.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It was warm and sunny that past couple of days in the 70s, short sleeve weather.  Today was warm even though we had some cloud cover on and off, rained a little bit so far and supposed to be a cooler wet weekend.  Just gave my dog a bath today....but I still love the rain.  :rain:


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> It was warm and sunny that past couple of days in the 70s, short sleeve weather.  Today was warm even though we had some cloud cover on and off, rained a little bit so far and supposed to be a cooler wet weekend.  Just gave my dog a bath today....but I still love the rain.  :rain:


I really need to give my dog a bath soon.


----------



## Shalimar

Unprecedented 79 degrees currently, sunny skies.


----------



## Ameriscot

It's cloudy and will get to about 15C/60F today with possible showers later.  Monday and Tuesday expected to be sunny and 18C/64F.  Bike ride!!!!


----------



## Raven

Sunny and warm on this May the 7th.
This morning I hung clothes on the line outside saving power and my dryer.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's in the 60s today and overcast and starting to rain.  It's really a nice day.


----------



## chic

Raining - again. It's been raining for almost 2 weeks straight and it's really depressing now.


----------



## ossian

Our is bizarre. Grey and overcast. Looks like it should be pouring but it is not. A bit misty too. Temp is around 9C.


----------



## Ameriscot

Same here Ossian.  Drizzly and cloudy.  I'm hoping the weather forecast is right and it's going to perfect tomorrow.  Annoying how the forecast on BBC tv is always different from the forecast on their website. Anyway, we'll get the bikes packed up and in the back of the car (too heavy for bike racks) today so we'll be ready to hit the road tomorrow.


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> Same here Ossian.  Drizzly and cloudy.  I'm hoping the weather forecast is right and it's going to perfect tomorrow.  Annoying how the forecast on BBC tv is always different from the forecast on their website. Anyway, we'll get the bikes packed up and in the back of the car (too heavy for bike racks) today so we'll be ready to hit the road tomorrow.


Good luck with that, Annie. I hope it stays fair for you. So long as it is dry.  Have fun and take lots of piccies.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Good luck with that, Annie. I hope it stays fair for you. So long as it is dry.  Have fun and take lots of piccies.



Online forecast says 18 and sunny but on tv they said 21 and sunny.  Crossing my fingers for either one!  Planning on Bute.


----------



## ossian

Another day of bright sun and decent temperatures. Up to 14C just now and light breeze. This has been a great spell of weather for us. I can't remember when it last rained. Unfortunately, it is forecast to change tomorrow and rain and low pressure is moving in from the Atlantic.

At the expense of getting out cycling, I have been able to clear away some very old and very deep rooted shrubs. Now I just have to find some replacement plants for the space. Surprisingly, I found some service access points hidden among all the overgrowth. And I have also repaired some spaces in my lawn. Now to see if the rain can make the seed grow.


----------



## Goldfynche

Much the same here in Callander. One of those days where it's a lot warmer outside than in.


----------



## Ameriscot

You two took my sun!  It's most cloudy here and about 13C.


----------



## ossian

Well, it rained yesterday afternoon and through the night. This morning started wet but then the sun came out and it is now so humid...........yuk!!!! I have been for a walk and I was dripping when I got home. Not a nice feeling at all. We are in that awkward period when you need to wear waterproofs when walking but when the sun breaks through, the heat has you cooking. Now I know why plants do so well in greenhouses. Oh well, as they say, it is good for the garden.

Temp is 13C.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ossian, I wore my rainjacket into the town to go to the gym this morning.  Didn't need it as it didn't rain.  Too hot to wear home, just needed my sweatjacket.  

Panorama of part of our back garden yesterday:


----------



## Ruthanne

It is hot hot hot!  It's night time and it's 80 still.  I haven't put my AC on because I need to clean the filter first.


----------



## Cookie

We've finally warmed up - 30C today, expecting around the same this weekend with some thunderstorms.


----------



## Don M.

It's raining extremely hard tonight....this area is covered with Flash Flood watches and warnings.  We're about 6 inches below normal precipitation for the year, and it looks like we will probably make up that deficit in the next day or two.


----------



## Sweetpea

It's been very,humid here in S.W. Missouri. With lots of rain and storms all around us.  Temp. was 84, but the weather girl said with humidity it felt like in the 90's.   I felt worse after hearing that.


----------



## ossian

Cloudy and overcast this morning. It rained last night for a spell. The first for some time. Temp now 10C.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Here we go again!!!!
.


----------



## IKE

According to radar that is headed straight for us Ken and where I am here in central we could use the rain (the past few rains have been going east & west of us).......what we don't need is the hail and possible severe weather that may come with it.


----------



## Ruthanne

It is hot and humid here.  I cleaned the AC filter and may put it on to cool the living room off.


----------



## Gemma

*​Very warm today, 88ºF (31C) today and humid.  Put the central air on for my cats while I worked outdoors.*


----------



## Cookie

Hot and humid here in Toronto, will be the same all weekend, but thunderstorms predicted.


----------



## fureverywhere

Maybe I've been too busy to think, but it seems like we went from snow warnings to 90 degrees overnight...woooof


----------



## Ruthanne

fureverywhere said:


> Maybe I've been too busy to think, but it seems like we went from snow warnings to 90 degrees overnight...woooof


You are right fur!


----------



## chic

Hot but not yet too humid. Sleeping with the ac though.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hot and humid.  I've got the ac on, too.  Feeling cool!


----------



## ossian

For weeks we have had dry, sunny weather. Yesterday and today it was supposed to rain. I get up this morning, peer through the blinds and it still has not rained. I need rain!!!!! And so does my garden.

It is dull tho', so maybe there is hope!


----------



## Ruthanne

It is supposed to get real hot today.  I'll be inside with the AC on.  I don't like the heat much.


----------



## Goldfynche

ossian said:


> For weeks we have had dry, sunny weather. Yesterday and today it was supposed to rain. I get up this morning, peer through the blinds and it still has not rained. I need rain!!!!! And so does my garden.
> 
> It is dull tho', so maybe there is hope!




You're in the wrong part of Scotland. It's soggy down here!


----------



## fureverywhere

After epic rain it cooled off a bit and it's supposed to be bright and sunny for the weekend. The plants in the yard are singing and dancing


----------



## Don M.

Summer has arrived here...daytime highs in the 90's with humidity driving the heat index to nearly 100.  Just getting out and riding the lawn mower for a couple of hours can be a chore.  Usually, this kind of weather occurs in late July through August, so I hope this isn't a prelude to even more extremes to come.


----------



## exwisehe

Well, I don't like to quote Adrian Cronauer (Hello, Vietnam) but he said how I feel today here in SW Virginia.

Were you born on the sun? It's damn hot! It's so damn hot, I saw little guys, their orange robes burst into flames. It's that hot! Do you know what I'm talking about?"


----------



## Buckeye

Gee, another wonderful sun rise over the Pacific this morning.  It's now about 7 a.m. and 70 degrees.  High today should be about 78 to 80.  

Rinse, repeat for 365 days.


----------



## Shalimar

Ooh, sounds wonderful hoot.


----------



## Butterfly

Most of this week has been hot as all get-out.  I HATE the extreme heat, so I plan my activities so I don't have to be out in the worst of it.  If I get too hot and can't cool off, I feel quite ill and VERY crabby.


----------



## ossian

Yay! The rain has arrived. I feel like going outside and dancing in it. Oh my happy grass.


----------



## Butterfly

ossian said:


> Yay! The rain has arrived. I feel like going outside and dancing in it. Oh my happy grass.



If it would rain here, I think I WOULD go outside and dance in it!


----------



## ossian

Well, I think it pretty much rain all during the night and the place has now had a good soaking. So, no need to water the garden today. Thank goodness. I cant actually remember how long this dry spell has lasted. May was very dry for us and it has continued into June. I reckon that this continuous spell has been at least 3 weeks. However, before that, most of May was similar altho maybe not as warm. So, this is a bit of a relief for the gardens.

No doubt we will be moaning about the rain soon. 

Anyway, it is currently cool and overcast. Temp is 11C.


----------



## Kadee

Our mornings are getting chilly it was down to 9c this morning ..I live in South Australia ..we don't get snow ..some areas get frost ..not us because we live near the beach ......Daytime temp today was about 16c here today ( Sunday) the lowest daytime temps we get mid winter is around 8c ..We are just heading into winter June ,July ,August is winter in Australia


----------



## Jackie22

It has finally quit raining here....temperature creeping up into the 90's.


----------



## Shalimar

Sunny and warm on southern Vancouver Island---at six am. Buying plants for balcony garden today!


----------



## Don M.

We're sinking into a bit of a drought...almost 7 inches below normal rainfall for the year.  I spent much of yesterday...in 95 degree heat...mowing the yard, in anticipation of some much needed rain coming mid week.  I set the hose in the garden for a couple of hours after Supper, as the dirt was starting to crack.  The long range forecast on AccuWeather.com doesn't look too promising for June/July...we may be headed into a long hot dry Summer.


----------



## Butterfly

Hot again here.


----------



## Butterfly

It's supposed to get up over 100 F here today.  WAY too hot to be out doing anything.  Yesterday Bonnie commented on the weather by lying on her back with all her feet in the air right under the swamp cooler vent.   I suspect she'll do the same today.   I might do the same thing!


----------



## Lon

Beautiful weather here all this week mid 70's to mid 80's sunny & blue skies. Warmer weather is coming though and record setting heat is on it's way to the southwest.


----------



## Ruthanne

My temp. in my car said 74 but that sun was beating down hot!!  I know I'm going to put the air on today.  Maybe it's the humidity acting up again.


----------



## senile1

Sunny and beautiful


----------



## Jackie22

...hot, hot....too hot.


----------



## Gemma

84ºF (28C) and sunny.  Suppose to hit the high 80's, low 90's over the weekend.


----------



## exwisehe

We're driving to Lexington for a concert tonight.  They said it would be in the high 50's or low 6o's and to dress accordingly.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## ossian

It has been a mixed day of sun and cloud. But mostly dry. Temp around 16C and it now looks like we are in for a decent sunset.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

103 degrees F here right now.  "Feels like"... 109.  High humidity.  Could barely breathe this morning.  Felt like we were in a steam bath.  Did get in 18 holes of golf.  One of the guys quit after 9 saying his body couldn't take anymore.  The other two of us weren't that smart!!  :>)

Yesterday, I got in my truck in the driveway and saw this.

That shows the outside temperature.  But, the black truck attracts heat and the sensor really gets hot.  After driving a ways, it came back down to about 105.  

Humidity supposed to mitigate tomorrow.  Still to see temps in the mid to upper 90's for the next few days.


----------



## Butterfly

I couldn't even BEGIN to play golf in that kind of temperature, not to mention the humidity.  At least here the humidity is usually very low so it isn't quite as sticky and muggy.  I hope you have AC in that truck!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Butterfly said:


> I couldn't even BEGIN to play golf in that kind of temperature, not to mention the humidity.  At least here the humidity is usually very low so it isn't quite as sticky and muggy.  I hope you have AC in that truck!



Yep, we've become soft and addicted to air conditioning.  I used to never use ac in my truck.  Working outside most of the time, I felt I was better prepared riding in the ambient temperatures.  As I've aged... and work less outside... I use the ac quite a bit.

We play golf in all weather.  If the course in open, we play.  Bitter cold or hot temps... we play.  We usually have the first tee time of the day.  These hot days, that gets us done about the time it's really heating up.  I don't believe my old body would tolerate playing in weather like we had this afternoon... hours after we finished our morning round.


----------



## Butterfly

Well, that's not so bad then -- I envisioned you trying to play in 100+ temps and  high humidity!  I can barely remain alive in that kind of weather, much less play golf.  I stay out of the heat as much as I can -- if I get too hot I feel quite ill.  Years ago I was at an airshow (the Thunderbirds!) on the 4th of July and I started to get way too hot and told the people I was with I had to get out of the heat, but they said I was just a wimp and it was all in my head.  Everybody wanted to stay and I was trying to be a good sport about it, but about 10 minutes later I fainted dead away right out there on the tarmac.  I woke up in an ambulance.  Not the greatest experience of my life, to say the least.  Next time we went to anything outside like that, I took my own car so I could leave if I needed to.  Even if I drink gallons of water, I just don't cope well with heat.  

When we were stationed in Alabama, I'd get up very, very early in the morning and do whatever housework I had to do because I just couldn't bear to do if after the day started to heat up. Of course, it never really cooled down a whole lot overnight, anyway.  Terrible summers there, but it sure was beautiful with all the greenery.


----------



## Bobw235

Superb here in my neck of the woods, with sunny skies, low humidity and temps around 81°.  A nice gentle breeze.  Perfect weather.


----------



## Falcon

90s here all week.  Just had an attic fan installed today so the A/C  doesn't run all day long.

Should have done it long ago.


----------



## Butterfly

Radio today says we have a heat warning that it could get to over 106F today and tomorrow.


----------



## Peppermint Patty

Hmm.  Well, I'm sure that no one cares but the citizens of my town here in Arizona, but I was just out on my patio, briefly fer shur, but it was 108°.  (4 p.m.).  It was 92° in my pool.  I trying to decide if I should go and put my bathing suit on.  I guess it would feel OK as soon as I got wet, but that isn't exactly cool.  Maybe I'll wait 'till the sun goes down.


----------



## Butterfly

It has been almost that hot here today, too, Peppermint Patty.  Absolutely miserable.  It's hotter than usual here right now, and it isn't cooling down here at night much, either.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Been in the 90s, but cooled down today, lots of cloud cover and a mild breeze....soooo nice!  I hate the heat!  Took the opportunity to finish with my lawn mowing, had the weedy areas to do.  Also pulled and cut some big ones.  Guess it must've been in the high 70s, never did check the thermometer.  They said we'd get some rain, but except for a few drops it never happened, had to get out the sprinkler and hydrate my brown lawn.  Small area with grass, but still try to keep it alive.


----------



## Don M.

The average temperatures have been climbing for the past several years....2015 was the warmest year in the past 100, or so, and 2016 is on track to surpass that record.  Climate Change appears to be more and more real.  There was a news report about temperatures reaching 128 degrees in India, a few days ago....causing quite a few heat related deaths.  Here, in the middle of the nation, the heat and humidity has been brutal for June..with daily heat indexes over 100....makes me wonder what kind of heat July and August will be bringing.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, yesterday was near 90 F.  I stayed in with the AC on.  I don't like the high temperatures and humidity.


----------



## Pappy

It was 91 degrees yesterday and last night we had a bad lightning and wind storm. This morning, it is picture perfect.


----------



## Jackie22

Upper 90's predicted for a week....renters are baling hay this week and the grass hoppers are out in droves.


----------



## Goldfynche

There's a saying in Scotland "If you don't like the weather, just wait 20 minutes, it'll be doing something else!"


----------



## Lon

It is now 90 F at 10:30 AM and will get to 105 F today


----------



## Gemma

We had thunderstorms in the wee hours of the morning.  Right now, it's beautiful.  Sunny, blue skies, breezy, with low humidity, 80ºF (27C)


----------



## Peppermint Patty

How is my weather?  If you live here in Arizona, you wouldn't want to talk about it either.


----------



## Butterfly

VERY hot here again, but at least we have a little breeze today.  Looks like it's supposed to be up over 100 all week.  I HATE the summer here!


----------



## Gemma

75ºF (24C) and light rain.


----------



## Butterfly

So hot here today you could barely breathe, and the humidity was up, too (from the 15 drops of rain we got last night) so our evap coolers don't work as well.  I gave up trying to do anything late this afternoon and took a nap in my recliner, which I pushed directly under the ceiling fan!


----------



## Warrigal

Really cold today in Sydney today with strong winds coming of the snow on the mountains west of the city.
The washing on the line is dry almost as soon as it is hung out.


----------



## Gemma

Sunny, 74ºF (23C) today, with a gentle breeze.


----------



## Shalimar

Cold, partially cloudy/rainy.


----------



## Cookie

We're getting it all, rain, high winds, sun, clouds, warm, cool.  The squirrels in the trees are confused.


----------



## fureverywhere

Today we had storms that sounded like a nuclear attack. Thunder, lightening and flash flooding.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's a nice warm day today.  About 77 F.  The sky is nice and blue.


----------



## Butterfly

Looks like it might rain here later on.  We really need some rain.


----------



## ossian

Pretty overcast and cool at 11C. Looks like another day of showers.


----------



## Don M.

We're finally getting some Much Needed rain...supposed to rain all weekend, with a total accumulation of 2 to 4 inches.  So far, its a nice slow soaking rain, which will do some good...rather than huge cloudbursts that just cause flash flooding.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's an overcast day but it's not too hot, it's in the 70s.


----------



## Gemma

73ºF (23C) today with sunny, blue skies.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's nice out, 75 F now, going to 78 today.


----------



## muffin

Not a bad day here some sunshine, and NO rain !


----------



## Shalimar

Sunny, but cool. Perfect for gardening. Gonna pick little tomatoes.


----------



## Butterfly

Hot hot hot


----------



## Butterfly

104 here today, according to the bank's sign and my car's reading of the outside temp -- we REALLY need some rain.  We got about 2 drops today, but that's all. 

Just TOO hot to do much of anything, but I had to take my sister for some blood work and then to the grocery store.  Just awful out there today!


----------



## Southern Gentleman

It's going to be hot in the south tomorrow . Heat index 105-110 with massive storms late


----------



## Ameriscot

Misty now but it's to be sunny and a high of 17C/63F later.  A bit different from our 3 weeks in Michigan.


----------



## Don M.

We've finally had some much needed rain in the past few days, but we're still at least 5 or 6 inches below average for the year.  However, along with this rain, comes a jump in humidity, so it is rather "sticky" in the afternoons.  We've had heat indexes in the triple digits, and that will probably continue for much of the Summer....pretty normal for the Midwest.


----------



## Sunny

Hot.


----------



## Goldfynche

A bit of this & a bit of that!


----------



## Butterfly

It's supposed to be over 100 here all next week, with no rain at all.  We REALLY need some rain -- it's SO dry and there are fires in the bosque.


----------



## Lynk

Sunny and warm.  I think today's high will be around 88°.


----------



## Shalimar

Cool, partially cloudy. Doubt it will move out of the sixties. Eek! What happened to our summer? My poor tomatoes and geraniums. Last year was hot, this year, May had temps in the eighties. Hmmm.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's 74 F right now and going up to 80 today.  Looks like a nice day.


----------



## Peppermint Patty

I typed my weather report and lost it.  Oh well.  No big deal-- all I said to "how my weather is today" is *hot.  *It will stay the same until sometime in September.  I will report in again at that time.  (Northwestern Arizona)

See ya then.


----------



## Kadee

Well seeming you asked it's very wild ,One poor man was killed yesterday trying to remove a fallen tree from the road ..another fell on him while he was removing the other one 
This weather is unusual for us it can be a little windy but the wides been nonstop gale force, with allot more rain than we usually get and we are only one month into winter 
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...g/news-story/d66452e5595174b88b0d75fdf0127763
Here is a photo taken at 11 am from my front garden


----------



## Shalimar

Stay safe, Kadee!


----------



## muffin

Here in England I have had sunshine and showers  for weeks, really fed up with our summer this year


----------



## ossian

This is the best day we have had for a wee while. Quite sunny and there is a heat in the air. Not Mediterranean by any means, but good enough for me. Apart from all the beasties that are out biting now.


----------



## Raven

The weather here today is just peachy!!
Sunny and 27 degrees Celsius.
I'm hoping for more days like this one.

:grin:


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> This is the best day we have had for a wee while. Quite sunny and there is a heat in the air. Not Mediterranean by any means, but good enough for me. Apart from all the beasties that are out biting now.



Same here.  We were over in Greenock today for a funeral and it was mild and cloudy.  I was expecting the wee beasties to start biting but there weren't any.  Next day that it's a minimum of 15C/60F and sunny - long bike ride!


----------



## Butterfly

101 here yesterday, and no relief in sight -- also NO rain in sight.


----------



## Jackie22

Butterfly said:


> 101 here yesterday, and no relief in sight -- also NO rain in sight.



...the same for here today.


----------



## QuickSilver

Lot's of rain yesterday...  warm but less humid today.


----------



## angelica

No summer-weather here in Germany! We've dark and gray days like wintertime.I've been looking forward to spend most of the summerdays outside,no way!


----------



## senile1

Sunny*,HOT,sunny*


----------



## Butterfly

angelica said:


> No summer-weather here in Germany! We've dark and gray days like wintertime.I've been looking forward to spend most of the summerdays outside,no way!



Whereabouts in Germany are you, angelica?  I lived in Germany for almost ten years and LOVED every minute of it.


----------



## ossian

Quite a pleasant day here today. Sunny, 19C and light breeze. Clouding over tonight and tomorrow....... back to wet and windy.


----------



## Don M.

Here, June was very dry, but July has given us over 6 inches of rain.  Yesterday was a gusher.  Next week it looks like another extended dry spell with temperatures near or above 100.  I'm already looking forward to October.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

We had a tornado watch about an hour ago here in Northern New Jersey. We ended up with a heavy downfall of rain but no wind that lasted about one hour. Friends of ours, just 10 miles away had high winds with trees down and lost power.


----------



## Butterfly

Don M. said:


> Here, June was very dry, but July has given us over 6 inches of rain.  Yesterday was a gusher.  Next week it looks like another extended dry spell with temperatures near or above 100.  I'm already looking forward to October.



I'm looking forward to October, too.  Been over 100 for a weeks or so, and it's just miserable.  This kind of heat traps me in the house just as effectively as very cold winter weather does.  Maybe more so.


----------



## SeaBreeze

68 degrees and it just started raining, VERY welcome here since it's been in the 90s for the past couple of weeks.  I'm like you Butterfly, I'm not a big summertime fan, hate the heat and would NEVER live somewhere like Florida or Arizona.   Looking forward to the fall too!  :yes:


----------



## Pappy

A bit cooler this morning and very cloudy. After several 90 degree days, it is certainly welcomed.


----------



## Goldfynche

*Oh Dear! The Chihuahuas are experiencing their very first ever thunder storm! The general concensus is, I believe, that it sucks!*


----------



## Ruthanne

It is muggy outside here.  I can tell because it's not hot and I am perspiring.  It's about 68 F right now.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday was about 26C/80F and sunny here.  Today will be a high of 20C/68F with mist, drizzle, and thunderstorms.  Pretty much the same as you, Goldfynche.


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> Yesterday was about 26C/80F and sunny here.  Today will be a high of 20C/68F with mist, drizzle, and thunderstorms.  Pretty much the same as you, Goldfynche.


Add me to that list. Yesterday was too warm for me. I think we reached 28C. I did some gardening tho to let the weeds fry in the sun. Then the storms broke last night and this morning. Just now it is sticky and humid and currently 19C. The rain, tho, has eased off for the time being.


----------



## Don M.

Hot, Hot, and Really Hot.  We're in the midst of our annual Summer heat wave, with daytime highs around 100F, and little immediate relief in sight.  It seems that we go through 2 to 4 weeks of this every year, but it sure isn't any easier to deal with.


----------



## angelica

The last two days we are having the most beautiful summerdays,here in Western-Germany I enjoy them very much!I've been waiting for these bright days,since a long time,as we've had a long winter and a cold longlasting spring,with frosty nights.My balcony flowers did'nt like that!


----------



## Don M.

angelica said:


> The last two days we are having the most beautiful summerdays,here in Western-Germany I enjoy them very much!I've been waiting for these bright days,since a long time,as we've had a long winter and a cold longlasting spring,with frosty nights.My balcony flowers did'nt like that!



I spent 4 years at Spangdahlem USAF base, a few kilometers from Trier, back in the early 60's.  Winters were pretty brutal, especially on a windy day, but the Summers and Fall were very nice and mild.  BTW, I want to compliment you on your grasp of English...some of our own people who have spent decades speaking/writing English don't seem to be able to communicate as well as you.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cloudy, high of 17C/63F.  I'll stay inside.  This is midge weather.


----------



## Butterfly

Over 100 F again.  Just awful.


----------



## Gemma

Hit 98ºF (36C) today with the humidity to match.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

97F, here, with a 'feels like' of 107.  Been hot all week.  I've been on a jobsite in South Dakota the past couple of weeks.  They've set records up there.  Crews have been shutting down early due to excessive heat.  We are in a 30 feet deep hole, with lots of ground water, right next to the Missouri River.  The guys can't breathe down there.  Temps are supposed to mitigate some this next week.

We haven't had that many 100 degree days the past couple of years.  This year, it started in late Spring.  We've had a bunch of days where the temps have exceeded 100 degrees and many more where the heat index has been in the 110 to 115 range.  I'm too old for this!!!!!


----------



## Kadee

I live in South Australia ..it's winter here .its forecast for 10C / 50 F here today ..we don't get snow .( I have never seen snow ) 
We are experiencing the coldest ,wettest  winter on record


----------



## Jackie22

101 here today....miserably hot.


----------



## ossian

Jackie22 said:


> 101 here today....miserably hot.


Oh good grief! I could not bear that. Overcast and 14C just now. Expecting it to rain today.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've experienced 100 degree weather, in Florida as a child, and in Michigan.  In TN it was in the 90's just about all summer.  

In the 60's and cloudy here today.  Probably rain.


----------



## Vee

Having a heat wave smack bang in the middle of winter here in Queensland Australia. Temps up to 30C (86F). Hottest July day in 70 years. Been wearing singlets all day. Even sun-baked by the pool.


----------



## Carla

It's been HHH the past several days and tomorrow even hotter. We are in a heat wave. It's that ninety-something  but feels like triple digit--it leaves me listless and no energy I feel like a lump. Grass is brown. We have had heavy showers all around us but so far, we haven't had any here so it is very dry. I guess when this heat moves out we'll have a good storm. Probably won't be for another week.


----------



## chic

It's going to be 90 again today. We're in quite a heat wave.


----------



## ossian

Coolish at 14C and overcast. It looks like it may rain....... again.


----------



## Ameriscot

How is my weather? Well it's mild but right now I'm sitting in my car waiting for the downpour to lighten up so I can go into the supermarket.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hi.  It's 81 already at 6:35 am.  It's supposed to go to 84, I hope not any higher.


----------



## Jackie22

We have a chance for rain today....:clap:


----------



## ossian

Jackie22 said:


> We have a chance for rain today....:clap:


You can have mine. I was trying to touch up the car paintwork. Not much chance of that now.


----------



## Butterfly

Supposed to be well over 100 again today and no rain.  We got a few drops the other day, but just enough to raise the humidity and thus the misery factor.


----------



## fureverywhere

Woooof, we keep getting these surprise typhoon conditions. I'm exaggerating but not by much. The sky will turn black in the distance...then the winds will pick up and you can watch the clouds moving. Then suddenly POW a huge thunderstorm. The sewers were overflowing and just saw a beautiful tree that came down. Of course we're lucky, somewhere not too far away a transformer got hit by lightening, big fire.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's in the 80s today and very very humid.  I have the AC on.  I don't like humidity at all!  It is also very overcast.


----------



## Jackie22

We've had a couple of showers and it has cooled down somewhat, but, it ain't over yet.


----------



## Butterfly

Still hovering around 100 -- we  haven't had our usual summer "monsoons," either, so it is very, very dry.  Miserable summer.


----------



## Ameriscot

Mid 60's, sunny or mostly sunny.  Going to a wedding today!


----------



## chic

It's been in the 90's pretty much all week, but we might get rain today which will usher in cooler temps for the weekend.


----------



## Gemma

75ºF (23C) today and overcast.


----------



## Butterfly

RAIN!  We are actually getting some rain!  Big sudden thunderstorm -- like our regular monsoons!


----------



## happytime

HOT HOT AN HOT it's suppose to be between 103 an 108 today in Jax Fl. No rain in sight, which usually cools things off to atleast 100. Been inside all day
house is clean an I took 2 naps. Such is life. My pool is 92 anyone know where I can get BLOCKS of ice


----------



## Butterfly

We only got a little bit of rain, and it's HOT again, but we're grateful for what we got.  It rained pretty hard for about 20 minutes and then stopped.  What we need is a nice long rain where the water can actually sink into our sandy soil.  The little bit of rain was really welcome, anyway.


----------



## ossian

Good grief! We have gales today. Dry so far, but very, very strong winds. I have had to take down hanging baskets, bring in watering cans and other loose garden things. And the trees and shrubs are bent double. Where did this come from????


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Good grief! We have gales today. Dry so far, but very, very strong winds. I have had to take down hanging baskets, bring in watering cans and other loose garden things. And the trees and shrubs are bent double. Where did this come from????



It's Scotland.  Need you ask?


----------



## Ruthanne

It is a really dreary day today around 80 degrees F.  I wish it would rain or the sun would come out but the sky is just so blah.


----------



## ossian

It has been a pretty lovely day today. And we had a fine sunset tonight.


----------



## Bonzo

Sunny and warm 
in old London town


----------



## Sunny

We just had an absolutely enormous thunderstorm. At least it's cooled things down considerably from the 100 or so that it's been for several days.


----------



## fureverywhere

Saturday was one of those days on record I'm sure. Yesterday and today much better thank you.


----------



## Ameriscot

Will be perfect today.  Sunshine all day and 21C/70F.  On the bikes!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Warm and sunny with a light breeze  here.  Gardening this morning and a walk this afternoon.


----------



## Butterfly

Still HOT here, but not so bad as it as a couple weeks ago when we were over 100 for days and days.  And it's cooling down a a bit at night, so that's good.


----------



## ossian

Warm and sunny again today. More cycling. Foolishly I put on a long sleeved shirt by mistake. That didn't help the air conditioning any!


----------



## Ruthanne

Another dreary overcast day, no sunshine.  About 83 degrees F.


----------



## bluebreezes

Good temps around 72 today but overcast and breezy. Nice to be out of the 80s. We've got a heavy rain/thunderstorm forecast for tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne

Nice sunny day around 82 F for the high.


----------



## ossian

It is dull. It is damp! It is very, very humid! It is sticky! It is not nice!


----------



## Gemma

Fantastic today.  62ºF (16C), sunny and very breezy.  Was the perfect day to be outdoors getting stuff done!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sunny, hot in the mid 80s, slight cool breeze at times....nice.  Evening is cooler, just the way I like it!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

It is still very humid in New Jersey. This has been a terrible summer this year. My veggie garden didn't do well and the heat was horrible. I can't wait for the fall weather, although a friend said September is going to be hot also. Can't seem to get away from it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cloudy right now but forecast is for partly sunny and 17C/63F.


----------



## Butterfly

Hotter here today, but now too bad -- feels a little muggy, which is odd for here.  It cools off at night now here.


----------



## ossian

Another very mixed morning. Started off bright and breezy but then it couded over and became pretty drizzly. Got wet while cycling but then was dried by the breeze and sun. Then got wet again when the drizzle returned. But then got dried by the wind and sun........ And so it continued! :cart:

And now, as we would say over here, it is bucketing it down!


----------



## Jackie22

...mild fall weather here, leaves are beginning to fall.


----------



## Gemma

Sunny, hazy, hot and humid today.  95º F (35C)


----------



## muffin

Very humid and sticky here in the last few days


----------



## Cookie

Heat wave here til the end of the week, hot and sticky at 32 C.


----------



## Victor Meldrew

We've had a really nice three days so far this week. Hurricane Hermine has been sending down some cooler, dryer air than is normal for this time of year.

Been in the mid to upper 80's during the day and lower 70's at night with low humidity.

Little early taste of fall that will unfortunately be gone by the weekend... 

:bonvoyage:

I'll miss it.


----------



## maggiemae

Still hot here in N GA.  We were around 92 today!  UGH


----------



## Ruthanne

Opressively hot!  Around 90 and the air isn't moving a bit.


----------



## ossian

Again it is grey, humid and yukky! Temps overnight were around 18/19C. Just horrible! It is currently 19C at 7am. Not much sleep last night. :notfair:


----------



## Gemma

A repeat of yesterday but more humid since it rained overnight.  95º F (35C)


----------



## Goldfynche

Downwardly mobile precipitation 
In multitudeous proliferation


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably hot and muggy. Temps expected in the low 90s this PM. Normal here this time of year is mid to low 70s. That's in Fahrenheit degrees.


----------



## Butterfly

hot and humid here, too.  It rained some last night.


----------



## Cookie

The heat and humidity makes it hard to get motivated --- naps and reading is all I can do.  Hoping for some relief this weekend.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Autumnal rain ...


----------



## Carla

We're beginning a draught, all is very dry. High in mid 90's and very humid.


----------



## fureverywhere

Hot and humid as &%$#, I was sorting pictures and had to keep wiping my face so I wouldn't drip.


----------



## ossian

Well, it is only 7am but so far it is dry and 11C! Yesterday was horrible. Gales, heavy, driving rain. Dark and cold. Yuk!


----------



## Ruthanne

Right now it is really nice at 4:10 am.  About 68 F and a nice breeze is coming in the window.  Suzy is sitting atop the chair by the window getting her fresh air this morning.


----------



## Sweetpea

Ruthanne said:


> Right now it is really nice at 4:10 am.  About 68 F and a nice breeze is coming in the window.  Suzy is sitting atop the chair by the window getting her fresh air this morning.




*Good morning everyone,  in Missouri towards the Branson area we have a wet morning due to a lot of rain over night.
Afternoon is to be sunny so you know what that means....  extra deodorant cause there's gonna be lots of sweating.  *


----------



## Ameriscot

Low 60s and sunny. Visiting stepdaughters family who live in Inverness which is about a 4 hour drive. Had a lovely day out at a Highland Folk Museum.


----------



## Raven

A sunny and warm September day in this Atlantic province.
Temp is 24 celsius with a light breeze.
It's days like this that make September my favourite month.


----------



## NancyNGA

Back up in the mid 90's again for a few days, and getting dry.  Grass starting to wilt.  Means no lawn mowing, though.


----------



## Jackie22

Cooler here with a few showers that we really need.


----------



## bluebreezes

Our temps up here in Maine were in the mid-80s yesterday, but thankfully back into the low 70s today. I feel like 72 is the perfect temp and that's what we typically get in September. Gorgeous.


----------



## Sunny

Horrible here in Maryland. It cooled off a little last week, now back up in the 90's with high humidity and terrible air quality. The heat index is supposed to hit 100 later today.


----------



## Butterfly

We've got pretty bad winds here today and a high wind advisory, which around here means VERY high winds.  I thought my house was going to blow away last night!  A bit cooler right now, at least.


----------



## maggiemae

Still crapppy 90's and no rain in sight!  I am sick of it!


----------



## ossian

Nice bright start. Cool at 12C, condensation on the cars and grass. Yep, autumn is on its way!


----------



## Gemma

On the cool side today, 58º F (14C), overcast and breezy.


----------



## Ameriscot

It was mostly sunny today and a high around 18C/64F.  Nice enough for a bike ride.


----------



## bluebreezes

We're having the same weather today, so I compared our latitudes to see if they were close (based on the town name you mentioned in another thread). Sure enough, we're at almost the same latitude. 

Hope you had a great bike ride. I found a new walking trail that was mostly in the woods. It's beautifully maintained and just a short drive from home, so I'll be going back there often.


----------



## Butterfly

Quite pleasant here today; it's cooling off.


----------



## Ameriscot

Just woke up.  Sunny with a few clouds.  Forecast is for cloudy all day and a high of 16C/61F.  Another bike ride or a walk today.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Bright and sunny here.  Looks like a day for a walk on the beach.


----------



## chic

It's cold now in the mornings with the temps only in the fifties. It warms up to the mid '70s by afternoon. Nice to sleep.


----------



## Gemma

It was 70º F (21C) today with blue sunny skies and very breezy.  The weatherman said this will be our last warm day until next year.  Suppose to see frost Sunday morning.


----------



## Ruthanne

It went up to 84 F today.  Kind of hot.  Should be much cooler tonight-64.


----------



## Ameriscot

How's my weather? Sitting in bed with my breakfast looking out the window makes me want to stay in bed.  Rainy, windy.  High of about 16C/61F.  Pure sh!te.


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> How's my weather? Sitting in bed with my breakfast looking out the window makes me want to stay in bed.  Rainy, windy.  High of about 16C/61F.  Pure sh!te.


As is mine but I braved the rain and wind and went for a walk. Got soaked tho'! It actually does feel quite mild tho'. Not as chilly as it has been recently.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> As is mine but I braved the rain and wind and went for a walk. Got soaked tho'! It actually does feel quite mild tho'. Not as chilly as it has been recently.



I did my workout indoors.  My gym has closed for refurbishment.


----------



## bluebreezes

We got down to 41F last night, so heating season has begun. The days are in the low to mid 60s still, so perfect for walking and hiking and waiting for the leaves to turn. It looks like the week ahead will be sunny. I'm trying to do a trail a day and it's been fun exploring new places. There's a new one somewhat nearby that's part of the Rails to Trails project to convert old tracks to walking/biking trails.


----------



## Pappy

44 here this morning, in upstate NY. Camper heater is getting some use today. I'm see it's due to be colder tonight. About two more weeks and Florida here we come.


----------



## Ameriscot

Pappy said:


> 44 here this morning, in upstate NY. Camper heater is getting some use today. I'm see it's due to be colder tonight. About two more weeks and Florida here we come.



Good plan.  Although we rarely get snow it does get very cold here - rainy, windy. So we'll be escaping to sunshine and warmth Dec 1st for the winter.


----------



## Falcon

Still running around in shorts, tees and sandals here.  But fall is just around the corner.


----------



## Jackie22

Cloudy and possibility of rain later.


----------



## Raven

A sunny but cool September day with a brisk breeze.
Clothes are billowing on the line in the backyard and will quickly dry.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Ruthanne

It has really cooled down tonight, must be in the 50s.


----------



## Gemma

It was a gorgeous day, today.  Hit the high 60's, sunny & breezy.  (We woke up to 34º F (1C) this morning though!)


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's 64 degrees now, was a sunny day, but you felt the chill of fall in the air.


----------



## maggiemae

Still in the 90's here in Georgia today!  UGH!  I think they said it was our 82 day of 90 degree weather this year.  I am sick of it!  But on a good thought, they say we are going to be 80 for the high at the end of the week.  We shall see.


----------



## ossian

It is a strange day. Strated with persistent rain which eased a little. Then the sun came out and it is quite warm. However, we now also have very, very strong winds. I have been trying to work out what to do today because of this weather. So far, been up in to the loft to check it before the qinter attacks my roof, worked on my bike in the garage, went for a walk, moved an azalea that was complaining about its position and now at a loose end. 

Time for lunch!


----------



## ronaldj

cool day, leaning towards cold....today I close my pool for winter. Sunday was the last swimming day for me. this morning I have a wood fire going in the furnace. life in Michigan


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sunny, cool, crisp, early fall day!

I'm so happy that it's finally soup season, I have a small pot of vegetable beast with barley soup bubbling on the stove!!!


----------



## ossian

Foggy start to the day once more. Chilly at 4C. Yesterday turned into a lovely day. so hoping that today will be the same.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Foggy start to the day once more. Chilly at 4C. Yesterday turned into a lovely day. so hoping that today will be the same.



Same of course.  Turned gorgeous yesterday - sunny but about 11C/50F.  Bundled up for a bike ride.


----------



## happytime

Since I'm in Jax Fl can't say it's a good day. The rain is constanly pouring down an the wind is about 40 mph. The gusts are prob 60 it's so crazy out there. All of our bridges are closed an we have about 10 of them.
Eveyone at the beaches have been evacuated ...good thing the storm sugre is about 5 feet. Here in my section no storm surge yet. I'm about 3 miles from our StJohns River an alot of houses in between. The storm is suppose
to be the worse right now an believe me it is. Be happy you don't live here an around Fl at this time. Will keep posting about the storm.


----------



## MarkinPhx

happytime said:


> Since I'm in Jax Fl can't say it's a good day. The rain is constanly pouring down an the wind is about 40 mph. The gusts are prob 60 it's so crazy out there. All of our bridges are closed an we have about 10 of them.
> Eveyone at the beaches have been evacuated ...good thing the storm sugre is about 5 feet. Here in my section no storm surge yet. I'm about 3 miles from our StJohns River an alot of houses in between. The storm is suppose
> to be the worse right now an believe me it is. Be happy you don't live here an around Fl at this time. Will keep posting about the storm.



Hope you are able to keep up to date with the news. Stay safe !


----------



## Ameriscot

happytime said:


> Since I'm in Jax Fl can't say it's a good day. The rain is constanly pouring down an the wind is about 40 mph. The gusts are prob 60 it's so crazy out there. All of our bridges are closed an we have about 10 of them.
> Eveyone at the beaches have been evacuated ...good thing the storm sugre is about 5 feet. Here in my section no storm surge yet. I'm about 3 miles from our StJohns River an alot of houses in between. The storm is suppose
> to be the worse right now an believe me it is. Be happy you don't live here an around Fl at this time. Will keep posting about the storm.



Hope you and your home are able to stay safe! I lived in Jax from 1960-64.  Several times we got to leave school early to go home because of impending hurricanes.  Other than losing electricity I don't remeber any of them being bad.  But as kids we were thrilled to get to go home early from school.


----------



## IKE

This is the coolest morning we've had here so far this fall.....at 45 deg. with a light breeze it's just plum nippy outside this morning.

I'm glad that the high 90's are over with but I really hate to see the cold days of winter arrive......temp wise I'm a spring and fall of type guy.


----------



## Raven

It is a lovely October day here.  The trees are showing their beautiful
fall colours and will be glorious for our Canadian Thanksgiving Monday.

The weather forecast tells us that hurricane Matthew will go further out to sea
and will not cause havoc here but we will have rain.


----------



## muffin

A chilly grey day here in my part of England, out comes the jumpers I think...


----------



## Gemma

Lots of rain overnight and this morning.  Temps are holding at 48º F (8C) this afternoon with more rain on the way.  They say we may see snow mixed with the rain early Saturday morning.


----------



## Cookie

we got rain and drizzle, cloudy and cool.


----------



## bluebreezes

It's overcast and looks like it will rain, but we're still having daytime temps in the 60s. I'm keeping the windows open for as long as possible!


----------



## ossian

We have been enjoying a really settled period of weather recently. Coll but calm and mostly sunny. Lovely autumn weather.


----------



## Ameriscot

Same here Ossian. Went into Glasgow yesterday.  Wore a down coat but it became too hot later in the morning.


----------



## MarkinPhx

High today is suppose to be 96f but the lows have been in the 60's so not too bad. Looks like the high are only suppose to be in the 80's next week so hopefully we will be done with the 90's for a few months


----------



## ossian

Well we actually did get a little rain yesteray afternoon. Today seems to be the same as yesterday. Cold start and dry and clear. Temp currently 4C.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's in the high 40s this morning and we are having rain showers on and off.  I like the cool weather better than the hot.


----------



## Butterfly

We are still having unseasonably high temps.


----------



## ossian

Well, once again it seems 'more of the same'. Cold start at 3C with clear skies and little wind. Looks like another fine autumn day.


----------



## Vedaarya

Yesterday looked like one of the last summer days - colorful, sunny and warm. Today its' a bit cloudy, but still warm for the season.


----------



## Vedaarya

Sorry, but I meant Indian Summer. For real summer it wasn't warm enough.


----------



## Ameriscot

Partly cloudy.  10C/50F.


----------



## Don M.

It has been a really nice Fall here...with daytime highs in the lower 70's, and nights in the 50's....open window weather.  I've split about 3 cords of firewood for the wood furnace, and have another 6, or more, ready to split.  The bugs are gone from the forest, so I'll get the chainsaws out through the Winter, and get next years supply cut....I've spotted over 15 large dead trees.  This is certainly my favorite time of year....we could use a bit of rain, but that is supposed to come later this week.


----------



## tnthomas

Raining today in San Bernardino / Riverside areas.  A lot of lightening & thunder going on.   Temp in mid 60s F.


----------



## Ruthanne

It is a beautiful Indian Summer day in the 60s.  I love it.  Wish it was this way all year long!


----------



## anodyne

tnthomas said:


> Raining today in San Bernardino / Riverside areas.  A lot of lightening & thunder going on.   Temp in mid 60s F.



Hi fellow-Californian. I'm in the Sacramento area. We had uninterrupted sunshine and temps up into the mid-80s last week....I've had my fan on....but it's cloudy this morning and some rain is expected this evening. This is supposed to continue right up through the 30th, with a day of sunshine predicted for the 31st. A glimmer of hope for trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Pappy

Beautiday day.


----------



## Vedaarya

Cloudy, warm - 17C.


----------



## ossian

Well, it started off bright and chilly at 4C. Then we had a little mist. Now it is pretty dull and looks like it may rain. I suppose our good weather has now gone. :notfair:


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Well, it started off bright and chilly at 4C. Then we had a little mist. Now it is pretty dull and looks like it may rain. I suppose our good weather has now gone. :notfair:




Aye, lovely this morning but looks like rainy weather coming for a while.


----------



## AprilT

Perfect really, I'm not sure of the temperature, but it feels just right, I had on a long sleeved merino wool pullover top and jeans.  Weather has been fluctuating quite a bit though, but, it's been great over all.  between mid 60's and 80F.


----------



## Gemma

It's raining for the second day in a row, holding at 40º F (4C)


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Was dreading fall bringing early winter to South Dakota.  72 degrees F, here today.  Back to Kansas tomorrow and looking at upper 70's there for the weekend.  Unbelievably beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## bluebreezes

We've got our first snow forecast of the season for tonight, although not on the immediate coast. It sure looks like it will and the air has that feel to it. NOAA is only forecasting rain in my area, so I'm hoping NOAA wins. I love it if snow holds off until December, so late October is a bit early for my comfort.


----------



## Pappy

Where I stay up north, it snowed today. Down here, in FL, its 80 degrees and a slight drizzle.


----------



## ossian

Overcast and 9C. But dry....so far! Also, very dark.


----------



## Vedaarya

Rain at early hours, but now, the sun is coming out of the clouds . 8C


----------



## Ameriscot

Cloudy now.  Forecast 13C/55F and mostly sunny.


----------



## bluebreezes

The sun's been up about a half hour and it's 49F/9C, partly cloudy, wind gusting to 17 mph. We've been having a lot of windy days lately, mostly blowing in the 20s and gusts in the high 30s.


----------



## anodyne

After two days of intermittent drizzling rain we have full sun with a few thin clouds today. And the clouds are moving in a northerly direction with clear skies behind them, so I hope that means it'll be dry for our little Halloweenians tomorrow night.


----------



## AprilT

The weather here is stunning, I can hear the birds making beautiful music right outside my sliding doors.  I would say it's in the low 70's.


----------



## Falcon

Cloudy and cool here @ 10:35 AM  68º F


----------



## Carla

Indian Summer for sure! Last couple days frost but quite warm in the afternoon. Wouldn't be surprised if it reached 80.


----------



## Butterfly

Still unseasonably warm here.


----------



## Vedaarya

Rainy, grey, cold (8C).


----------



## Ameriscot

Mostly cloudy right now but sun is expected later.  10C/50F.


----------



## Gemma

Not too bad today, after raining this morning.  63º F (17C), sunny and slightly breezy.


----------



## Ruthanne

Overcast and around 65.  Looks pretty dreary out there!!


----------



## Timetrvlr

Holy cow! I got up this morning and the sun was shining after days of rain. It's pretty breezy and got up to 60F  so we took both of our mobility scooters out and toured the suburbs. This is November when it gets cold in the northern interior of B.C. You can give me more of this Global Warming!


----------



## Butterfly

Very windy today and a bit chilly.  We got a little bit of rain last night, but not nearly enough.  We are still having unseasonably warm days.


----------



## ossian

Today has started cool at 7am and it looks like the sun may break through. Or maybe showers? It rained yesterday but looks better today. Still quite dark tho.


----------



## Butterfly

Chilly rain off and on all day, along with a lot of wind.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Butterfly said:


> Chilly rain off and on all day, along with a lot of wind.



That storm passed through Phoenix yesterday. It was a nice change of pace and we needed the rain


----------



## ossian

Another cool start to the day - 4C. Quite windy during the night and wakened to a garden full of leaves! Skies breaking now and looks like it will be a day of sun and cloud.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cool, windy with a forecast of showers for the weekend.


----------



## Vedaarya

This weather is getting me down, my plans ruined again!


----------



## Ruthanne

Kind of chilly.  In the 50s all day today.


----------



## Lon

A Foggy Sunday morning. I love Fog, it's mysterious and romantic.


----------



## ossian

It is f-f-f-freezing this morning! Sitting at -1C just now. But it breaking bright and looks like another very autumnal day.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Another cold, showery day forecast here in the N.East, but it looks like the worst of the wind may have gone.


----------



## chic

It's pretty seasonable here.


----------



## Lady

sunny but cold . dry also


----------



## MarkinPhx

I'm not complaining


----------



## Ruthanne

It's about 49 F right now but it's supposed to hit 70 F and be a nice day!


----------



## Vedaarya

It was better today, at least it stopped raining.


----------



## AprilT

Better today, yesterday we experienced a chill to the bone, must have been 50F Feels more like 75F about now.


----------



## mitchezz

We're expecting a maximum of 88. Bush fires just north of us but we look OK for the time being. Welcome to an Aussie summer.


----------



## ossian

It has started dull today. A bit overcast and cold at 0C. The forecast is for some snow later - maybe. It has been snowing further north in the Highlands and an Atlantic front is moving towards us and when it hits the cold air....... SNOW!!!!! :snowman:


----------



## Capt Lightning

Some of our neighbours are talking about snow, but the forecast is for showers with maybe some sleet this morning.  Slight frost overnight, dry, dull and clam at the minute.


----------



## Vedaarya

It was cold but sunny, a nice day behind me.


----------



## ossian

Well we did get snow yesterday. Quite a bit fell in the evening but only left a light covering of a few cms. This morning it faded quickly and it has now virtually disappeared. It was very cold too. Feel to around freezing in the snow but is now sitting at around 2/3C at 4pm.

I have my heating on!!!! It is that bad. :cold:


----------



## ossian

Wakened to quite a hard frost. I thought it has snowed! Currently -2C at 7:30am but it is clear and looks like it may be a bright morning.


----------



## Gemma

Drizzled most of the day, dark and gloomy looking.  Temps holding at 36º F (2C).  Suppose to see snow this weekend.


----------



## Pappy

High 79 with a nice breeze. Beautiful day and got a chance to work outside doing a few things I've been putting off.


----------



## mrstime

First snow yesterday, and it snowed all day, we had about 6 inches on the ground, today it mostly melted off the streets. However this afternoon the fog rolled in and the temp dropped to below freezing again. I love the town we live in but I hate winter!


----------



## NancyNGA

It was beautiful here today.  Sunny, high 73[SUP]o[/SUP]F and no wind.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Was in the 70s today, but windy.  Colder weather and possible rain or snow likely starting tonight, temps to drop to 40s.   We need the moisture, everything's bone dry, looking forward to a change although they say if snow falls it will be less than an inch and won't stick, and by Monday, back in the 60s.  November 16th already and haven't had any snow or rain for so long.


----------



## BlondieBoomer

I don't think it got above 60 today, but for the last week it had been in the mid to high 70's, warm for this time of year. We could use some more rain too.


----------



## ossian

The day has started damp and cold at 3C. we had strong winds and thunder and lightning last night.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cold, but dry.  Forecast is much the same for the next few days.  Dry, partly sunny and 4 to 5 C.  Some overnight frost.


----------



## Pappy

Florida, 5:30 am, 55 degrees. Took a chilly, brisk walk this morning.


----------



## bluebreezes

I'll take 55 all day long, Pappy, in November. We're having warmer than usual temps way up here. It's about 48 now at 8:30 am and the forecast is for 53. We've had a bit of rain this week that would be a lot of snow in other years. I'm delighted to be able to take daily walks with no ice or snow on the ground. Every day it doesn't snow this time of year feels like a gift.


----------



## ossian

Clear skies, frosty and currently 0C. Icy roads which leave me wondering where to go on my bike today.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Much the same here.  Forecast is only for 3 or 4 C.


----------



## chic

It's in the high fifties here which feels good for New England in November.


----------



## ossian

ossian said:


> Clear skies, frosty and currently 0C. Icy roads which leave me wondering where to go on my bike today.



.....and I hit some ice and then the road. Ouch!


----------



## AprilT

73F here, couldn't be nicer.


----------



## SeaBreeze

36 degrees and sunny, snow on streets and sidewalks melting quickly from yesterday's first snow.  Messy muddy puppy paws everywhere.


----------



## BlondieBoomer

55 degrees now, with a high of 65. Sunny with intermittent clouds. A nice Fall day.


----------



## Don M.

We've had great weather this Fall, with daytime temps in the 70's.  However, that is due to change suddenly this evening when the storm that hit Colorado reaches here, and drops the temps by 30 degrees for the weekend.  After that, the long range forecasts all indicate that we will be rather chilly, and more normal, for the rest of the year.


----------



## Capt Lightning

We had our first touch of snow last night.  Then the sky cleared and it froze.  Beautiful looking morning here, but forecast is for temps. around freezing for a few days.


----------



## Furryanimal

Cold and frosty on this Welsh Saturday morning.


----------



## ronaldj

we have had unseasonable good weather, but last night the wind howled and he rain fell and the temps went into the low.....this morning it's cold, this morning I'm told, today we will be getting some snow......


----------



## ossian

There is snow on the hills around me but not down to our level. It is very, very froosty though and the roads and pavements are treacherous. Currently 3C at 11am. Quite bright with much broken cloud.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Gemma

It was a pretty nice morning, temps were around 55º F (12C) but now, the winds have really picked up, it started raining, temps are falling drastically and I can see the snow coming across the top of the mountain heading my way.  We are in a winter weather advisory until Monday morning.


----------



## Carla

Beautiful! Not sure of the temp but I was working outside without a jacket. I hear cold is on the way though. This has been some perfect fall weather lately. Cleaning gutters on the shed the past two days--couldn't believe how full they were.


----------



## MarkinPhx

We are getting much needed rain today and high is only suppose to be around 65 F. It's suppose to snow up north later today so hopefully the ski season will start this coming weekend.


----------



## ossian

It has been bitterly cold today. Temp never above freeing and at 4pm, it is currently -2C. Most of the day has been foggy, but the last hour has brughtened up some. Just in time for it going dark. When I was walking earlier, there were a few flakes of snow. But not much.


----------



## Carla

Whoa. Winter is knocking on our door here, very windy and quite chilly. Leaves are flying and swirling. I love to watch "leaf tornadoes" as I call them when they swirl around. I didn't have my bedroom window closed right last night and I felt a breeze as the wind has shifted a bit. Working on that now!


----------



## Marie5656

*This is view outside my door.  Hard to tell here, but we got about 4-5 inches.  Still pretty windy, but not snowing right now.  Makes me glad I did not have to work today.  All I needed to do was move my car from the driveway so the guy could plow.*


----------



## AprilT

We're finally getting a cold spell today and I don't like being cold. Burrrrrrrrrr.  54F  suppose to warm back up over the next couple of days, at least upper 60's hopefully it'll reach 70F.  I need a warmer coat.


----------



## ossian

It is another bright but very cold day. Started at -3C around 8am and is currently at 0C. Clear blue skies, frost on the grass and full sun.


----------



## ossian

Brrrrrr, really cold this morning. Foggy and -5C. Looks like the fog may hang around for a while too.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Sun just coming up over the back garden..  Sky perfectly clear and temp just below freezing.


----------



## Pappy

Absolutely beautiful this Thanksgiving morning. 66 degrees and high in the 70s today. Very thankful I'm still here to enjoy this weather.


----------



## Furryanimal

South Wales is cloudy, dry and cold . North easterly blowing.


----------



## ossian

Another freezing and foggy start to the day. Currently -6C and still dark. I expect it will clear to another gorgeous - but cold - day.


----------



## chic

A bit wet, but at least it's not snow. Just rain.


----------



## Ruthanne

Downright cold out there!  About 39 F.  I hurried the dog to come in I was so cold.  That wind can be almost abrasive!


----------



## ossian

Starting the day at 4C. A bit milder than last week. No frost this morning. All the white seems to have gone. Shame.  Dry and still dark at 7:21am.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Dry, a bit of patchy cloud.  Forecast for about 6C today - a bit cooler than yesterday.


----------



## ossian

It has been milder recently. Today it is 4C with some broken cloud. A little more wind than recently too. BNut still not bad for the time of year.


----------



## Raven

The first snow of the season on the ground this morning.
Everything is white but it probably won't last long.
The temperature is zero and rain forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## ossian

It is 7:30 amd and (c. It was much too warm last night. Skies partly broken and looks like another mild, dry day.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was really nice yesterday but has fallen into the 40s now.  Time for the big chill to come!


----------



## chic

It's supposed to be almost 60 today. I'm going to enjoy as much of it as I can. Some local trees are almost budding again. Hope it won't be a false spring like last year.


----------



## ossian

Another very cold day here. Currently -4C, but it is clear at least. The weather is forecast to change after today. Sadly, the high pressure will decline and in will come our normal Atlantic lows. With them rain, higher temps and gales. Sigh....... it was good while it lasted.


----------



## Furryanimal

Today is cloudy , windy and single figures Celsius in South Wales.


----------



## MarkinPhx

[FONT=&quot]Yes, I know it isn't the type of Christmas weather that is romanticized in songs and movies but it is starting to feel a lot like Christmas here 












[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Falcon

Been raining on and off for the last couple of days and also right now.

Inconvenient but not complaining.  We need it.


----------



## Butterfly

Cold and drizzly.


----------



## Carla

Beautiful sunny day. Chilly but not really cold, quite pleasant.


----------



## Raven

Cloudy and cold but no wind so it's a calm winter day.

It feels like Christmas is very close and my small fake tree looks very festive.


----------



## ossian

It is stormy and wet here. Temp at 8C and winds expected to reach 60/70mph today. And the roof I had repaired last winter is leaking once more!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Still dry but breezy here.   Forecast isn't too bad for this area.


----------



## Manatee

Had the top down on the car today.


----------



## Buckeye

Christmas day will probably be in high 70s or low 80s.  It does get down into the 60s some nights.  But the wind never stops.

I'm planning on spending a little bit of time at our favorite beach.


----------



## kburra

Bloody hot!


----------



## MarkinPhx

I have a good friend who lives in Brisbane and she keeps telling me how warm and humid it is there. It's easy sometimes for me to forget that you all are in the middle of the summer.


----------



## Brint

Mid 50s, with some rain today and more late this evening.


----------



## ossian

The storm seems to have passed through now but it is still very, very windy. Windows rattled all night. Had some thinder during the night and it is now dry - for a while! Temp is 5c at 7:30am. Not very festive at all.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cold and breezy at present.  Forecast is for showers off and on all day, but the forecast can just about get the day right, so we'll see what happens.
No real storm here and we went out for a walk yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Butterfly

Soggy.  Early yesterday morning (the 23rd) we actually had FOG, which is very, very rare here in the desert.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Butterfly said:


> Soggy.  Early yesterday morning (the 23rd) we actually had FOG, which is very, very rare here in the desert.



I'm surprised you aren't  getting any snow.


----------



## NancyNGA

Predicted high of 68[SUP]o[/SUP]F today and 70[SUP]o[/SUP]F Christmas day.


----------



## MarkinPhx

NancyNGA said:


> Predicted high of 68[SUP]o[/SUP]F today and 70[SUP]o[/SUP]F Christmas day.



56° predicted today and only 52° for tomorrow. I'm jealous !


----------



## Carla

Raining this AM, but is supposed to clear this afternoon and be nice tomorrow, possibly in the fifties. It's one of those bone-chilling rains, but glad it's not snow anyway! I would have to shovel and who feels like doing that lol.


----------



## ossian

Christmas day and it is windy again. I have had to pop out to my garage to get some milk in a dressing gown and was amazed at how mild it is. Apparently it is 12C! No rain yet, but it doesn't look far away. Not very festive!


----------



## Capt Lightning

A beautiful morning here in N.Aberdeenshire.  V.mild, clear blue sky and forecast for a dry day.  Still calm, though will probably be breezy later.
The predicted winds didn't materialise  yesterday,   and  hopefully we'll get a walk on the beach today.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Happy Holidays my friend. Well it's 4:30 a.m. Christmas day but yesterday turned out to be a nice day. It rained hard early in the morning, then cleared up. I went to the gym and marveled at how I did not even need gloves because it was fairly mild. The high was supposed to be around 46...a heat wave compared to a few days ago!


----------



## Butterfly

Dreary and windy.  Cold, but not too bad.


----------



## ossian

Boxing day contunuing windy with gales up to 60 mph. Dhowery too, but much colder now. Temp is currently 3C.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Yesterday it got up to 13C here, but it was windy in the afternoon.  We got a walk on the beach - only 2 others there.  It was really weird with the wind blowing fine dry sand like a sort of ghostly fog round our feet and legs.
Total change today - we woke to find a covering of snow and 1C.  Forecast is for showers and wind this morning, dry and warming up this afternoon with the wind easing off.


----------



## ossian

Frosty, clear and cold. Currently 0nly 0C and the stars are twinkling in the sky. A nice way to start the New Year!


----------



## Pappy

Glad you asked.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's about 40 F here right now.  Going to take the little doggy for a walk soon.


----------



## silla

Amazingly, it is 64 degrees here today with a chance of large hail and damaging winds (and low chance of brief tornado!) after midnight . . . and then low temps forecast to be in the twenties by Thursday. Roller coaster!


----------



## ossian

Another very frosty morning. Clear but cold! Currently -2C.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's supposed to be in the 50s today!  Nice day for Winter!  I'll be taking Suzy dog for a nice walk!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cold, windy and showery today.  Not really a day for going out, but I don't want to sit indoors all day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*How's The Weather By You in 2017?*

Today started out around 50 degrees and sunny, we took the dog to the park and it was packed with people on their New Year's holiday off from work.  Late this afternoon the winds kicked up and the temps dropped, now around 30 and pretty chilly outside.  They predict some snow soon, although probably not much accumulation.

How's the weather by you? :winter1::rain::sunshine:


----------



## AprilT

Too many days of cold temps that it's got me thinking Florida wasn't so bad after all.  burrrrrrrrrr!  40's mostly 50's this week/end


----------



## IKE

SeaBreeze said:


> Today started out around 50 degrees and sunny, we took the dog to the park and it was packed with people on their New Year's holiday off from work.  Late this afternoon the winds kicked up and the temps dropped, now around 30 and pretty chilly outside.  They predict some snow soon, although probably not much accumulation.
> 
> How's the weather by you? :winter1::rain::sunshine:



We were 64 deg. today but the cold front and northerly wind that hit you is supposed to roll in here later this evening and be down right cold the rest of the week......Yipeee.


----------



## Marie5656

*Right now it is a tad warmer than the norm. No new snow in several days.  Was outside for a second an hour or so ago and it was raining.*


----------



## Ruthanne

It's 46 F right now.  It was about 50 F today and pretty nice for Winter and January.  Going down to 35 F tonight.  It's going to get colder near the end of the week-in the 20s.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Sounds like a couple of you must be our next door neighbors.  We got to the mid-50's today.  Cold front coming through right now and wind chills are supposed to be in the teens by morning.  We did have some drizzle, intermittent rain throughout the morning.  Went off #1 tee at about 8:30 a.m.  Rain started on hole 5 or 6.  We continued and got soaked.  Everything I had on was wet along with clubs, grips, bag... everything.  But, we did get our 18 in.  Had to get a round logged in January since Mother Nature could lock us out for the rest of the month.

Headed to South Dakota tomorrow.  Where I'm headed is supposed to have high temps of 15 degrees F tomorrow and high of 10 degrees on Wednesday.  Winds out of the north.  Will be a cold week up there.


----------



## mrstime

When I got up this morning it was -1F, 1/2 an hour later it was -3F. Tonight it 2 above F Brrrrrr!


----------



## RadishRose

Can't complain; it's above freezing. 33 degrees in central CT but a cold snap is on the way.


----------



## ossian

A bit windy, mostly dry and mild at 7C. A day for chopping up the Christmas tree.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Much the same here - a good drying day as long as you use extra pegs.  I'd better not chop up the Christmas tree as it's an artificial one,  but I have been chopping some logs and kindling for the stove.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It was raining today. I think the high was 45. I much prefer that to snow because I had to go out today. If it had been snowing, I would have stayed home.


----------



## Carla

Two rainy, damp days in a row. Waiting for some sunshine! Heard a weather preview mentioning the "s" word. Yeah, it's getting closer.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Another cloudy rainy day here. It's been awhile since we have had the sunny days as advertised but I'm not complaining at all ! I do feel sorry for the Ohio State fans who came to the Valley for the Fiesta Bowl though. They spent all that money not to only see their team lose big but also ended up getting drenched on all weekend by rain.


----------



## Manatee

Riding around today with the top down on the car while doing my errands.

It is raining now.


----------



## NancyNGA

I believe the high today (1/3) was 68!  Normal high for the date is 53.


----------



## ossian

Another chilly, frosty morning. Clear, so far and 3C. No Christmas trees to cho up today.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Very windy yesterday evening, but a bit calmer today.  Cold - about 3C at best, but it looks like being largely dry.


----------



## BlondieBoomer

Capt Lightning said:


> Very windy yesterday evening, but a bit calmer today.  Cold - about 3C at best, but it looks like being largely dry.



You must have sent that wind over to California. Very windy and rainy tonight. Not too cold though, about 9 C.


----------



## chic

It's warmish, around 50 or in the high forties. Not bad.


----------



## Ralphy1

Shhh, no snow so far, don't want to wake the Snow God up...


----------



## Pappy

Showers in Florida. High in the 70s today. Much cooler coming for weekend.


----------



## Don M.

We're in the "roller coaster" season....3 or 4 days of mild weather, then 3 or 4 days of freezing temperatures.  We dropped 40 degrees this morning from yesterday....and we may get our first substantial snowfall of the year tonight and tomorrow.  C'mon Spring!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Right now it's 20 degrees by me with light snow, just a dusting on the ground so far.  They say starting tonight the snow will be heavier and by Friday we'll have 6 to 8 inches, 6 degree temp predicted for tomorrow.  :winter1:


----------



## Jackie22

34 degrees and overcast....possibility of snow Friday.


----------



## Temperance

In the low forties this evening by morning twenty nine degrees.  Predicting snow flurries Friday and by Saturday morning possibly one to two inches.  Yippee!  I love the snow, and down here in Georgia it's a big event.


----------



## MarkinPhx

We had our first visible sunset in a few days today !


----------



## maggiemae

Right now it is 40.  They are calling for snow here in North GA on Saturday! Ugh!  I'm alright as long as the power does not go out.  We do not have underground utilities.  But we are set as far as groceries are concerned.  This must sound silly to most of you, but in GA we are not prepared for any winter mixture.  The way they have been reporting it on the local news, I'm pretty sure there is no bread or milk left at the grocery stores! LOL


----------



## ossian

Very frosty again. Clear and calm but cold. Currently -5C and my heating had failed, aaaaaargh!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Dry, cold, clear sky with a large vapour trail running across it.  Ossian, I hope you get your heating fixed.  Mine stopped a few days ago - sudden pressure drop.  No idea what caused it as there's no obvious leak.  Re-pressurised it and so far it's OK.


----------



## dona

It has been sunny here with passing clouds.The temperature is about 29F.


----------



## bluesunflower

We had a frosty start to the day, but now the sun is shining it is very pleasant.


----------



## Pappy

Cooler on my walk this morning. It felt good after the hot days we've had. Sun just starting to come up now.


----------



## SeaBreeze

14 degrees now with around 4 inches of snow on the ground, still lightly snowing.


----------



## ossian

Capt Lightning said:


> Dry, cold, clear sky with a large vapour trail running across it.  Ossian, I hope you get your heating fixed.  Mine stopped a few days ago - sudden pressure drop.  No idea what caused it as there's no obvious leak.  Re-pressurised it and so far it's OK.


Similar to mine. Pressure had dropped, got a messaage about the 'condensate fault' but when I topped it up and reset it, it started again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Nodak

Woke up to 20 degrees below zero.  It eventually warmed up to -6.


----------



## Kadee

I live in Southern Australia ..it's forecast for 40+C . for the next few days, so we are boiling while allot of you are freezing


----------



## ossian

A bit of a change this morning. It is 8C and drizzly. But I am still shivering.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Dry and a lot warmer today - about 7C.  Had a walk on the beach yesterday - beautifully clear, but cold.


----------



## chic

It's supposed to snow today.


----------



## Pappy

54 degrees this morning on my walk. Light jacket and hat was in order. We've got some cold weather coming this weekend.


----------



## Nodak

It's going to be a few very cold days.
*Current conditions at* *CAVALIER (K2C8)*

*Lat: *48.78°N*Lon: *97.63°W*Elev: *889ft.         

                                                             -9°F
             -23°C


*Humidity*84%*Wind Speed*W 8 mph*Barometer*30.10 in*Dewpoint*-13°F (-25°C)*Visibility*10.00 mi*Wind Chill*-25°F (-32°C)*Last update*                 6 Jan 8:15 am CST
 
*More Information:*
Local Forecast OfficeMore Local Wx3 Day HistoryMobile WeatherHourly Weather Forecast 


*Detailed Forecast*


*Today*
Partly sunny, with a high near 2. Wind chill values as low as -20. West northwest wind around 8 mph. 

*Tonight*
Partly cloudy, with a low around -13. Wind chill values as low as -30. West northwest wind 9 to 11 mph. 

*Saturday*
Sunny, with a high near 3. Wind chill values as low as -31. Southwest wind 6 to 9 mph. 

*Saturday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around -14. Wind chill values as low as -31. South wind 7 to 9 mph. 

*Sunday*
Mostly cloudy, with a high near 6. South wind 8 to 10 mph becoming north northwest in the afternoon. 

*Sunday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around -12. North northwest wind 6 to 9 mph. 

*Monday*
Partly sunny, with a high near 0. North wind around 6 mph becoming east southeast in the afternoon. 

*Monday Night*
A  40 percent chance of snow, mainly after midnight.  Mostly cloudy, with a  low around -7. East southeast wind around 7 mph becoming north after  midnight. 

*Tuesday*
A 30 percent chance of snow before noon.  Mostly cloudy, with a high near 4. Northwest wind 7 to 13 mph. 

*Tuesday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around -11. West wind around 11 mph. 

*Wednesday*
Partly sunny, with a high near 0. West wind around 10 mph. 

*Wednesday Night*
A  30 percent chance of snow.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around -12. North  northwest wind 9 to 17 mph, with gusts as high as 24 mph. 

*Thursday*
Partly sunny and cold, with a high near -6. Northwest wind 11 to 18 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.


----------



## Temperance

37 degrees and cloudy here in north Georgia.  Anxiously awaiting for the snow to move in tonight.


----------



## jujube

The weather here today is stunning.  Clear sky, temp in the high 70's.  Just perfect.  One of those 5-6 days a year that reminds me why I live in Florida.


----------



## ossian

Dry, calm but overcast. However, at 7C it could be worse.


----------



## chic

We're expected to get a bad snowstorm today. An inch an hour all afternoon and overnight. I'm not looking forward to this.


----------



## bluesunflower

It is mild but very foggy in our part of Wales.


----------



## Pappy

Rainy day today then turning cooler for a few days.


----------



## AprilT

About a half foot maybe a 1/4 foot,  of snow outside my doorstep.  Pretty, but make it go away, please pretty please.    Not like I had any plans to go anywhere any how, whole town shut down for this itsy bit of snow.  These people are off the hook afraid of a little white stuff. Hilarious. 

For me it's a beautiful crafting day in the neighborhood, I think paper beads.


----------



## Gemma

Woke up to -8º F (-22C) this morning.  It's not suppose to get out of the low teens today.


----------



## NancyNGA

Woke up to our first snow!  Just enough to cover the ground. High of 37[SUP]o[/SUP]F predicted so it will be gone soon.  Supposed to get down to 17[SUP]o[/SUP] tonight.  
By Monday I think winter will be over.


----------



## Butterfly

We got some snow yesterday, not a lot, but enough to cover the ground and streets.  Had a VERY cold night, down in the low teens, but this morning the sun is shining.  Still very cold though.


----------



## Lon

Well it looks like our area of drought is finally over. We have had some decent rain fall the past few weeks. It is raining now and it's fore cast for the coming week, PLUS lots of snow up in the Sierras.


----------



## DaveA

Cape Cod and the southcoast of Mass. are supposed to get 12 - 16 inches today, along with winds up to 40 mph.  An unusual storm coming off the sea, for us.  Usually our weather pattern moves west to east, as does most everyone else's.  Our rare east to west storms pick up a lot of moisture from the ocean, somewhat similar to the "lakes effect" snow that sometimes blankets the Buffalo, NY area, after passing over the Great Lakes.

If we have to have it, this is the time.  Saturday with schools closed and a good part of the population with no need to commute.  Hope you folks from different areas are faring better than here!!


----------



## jujube

Ah, Florida...my Florida.  When I got up at about 5:30 this morning, I stuck my head out the front door.  It was damp and somewhat muggy and I was quite comfortable stepping out in my nightie.  Tonight, it might get down to below freezing.  Never a dull moment here, weatherwise.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## ossian

Same as yesterday, it would seem. Mild at 8C. Calm, murky and not very pleasant.


----------



## Pappy

For Florida....cold. 42 degrees this am. Two more days of it and it will start warming up again.


----------



## Shalimar

Actually going to be above freezing today. This has been the coldest three weeks I can remember, lows of up to -9 C? Normally, we don't go below freezing for years at a time. Dreading my next heating bill. Eek.


----------



## ossian

Horrible! Windy, wet and just yukky! Mild at 7C.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Warmer today, snow is mostly gone, 60 degreesF but super windy, just came back from the park and was almost blown away!   Okay, I'm exaggerating.


----------



## BlunderWoman

very very windy, but otherwise lovely sunny day


----------



## Gemma

It wasn't too bad today...22º F (-5C) and overcast.


----------



## ossian

Kinda windy, with blustery showers. Currently 7C which is higher than was forecast.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Same here today.


----------



## Vedaarya

Frosty (minus10), snow glittering in the sun evokes childhood memorries...


----------



## bluesunflower

It is blowing a gale outside at the moment, but the sun is shining.


----------



## mrstime

-14F this morning, about 2 above now. However it is a beautiful bright sunny day.


----------



## ossian

Ther dya has started quite quiet....... so far. The gales have eased and the rain is off. It is cold at only 1C and we are to expect blustery, wintery showers of rain, hail, sleet or snow.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Clear and cold - about 1C at best.  Possibility of some snow later today.


----------



## ossian

It has just arrived here, Capt. Heavy snow falling now.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I'm in N.E. Aberdeenshire.  It's still around freezing, but the sky is fairly clear.  Forecast is for some snow showers later, but the forecast is not exactly reliable.


----------



## bluesunflower

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm in N.E. Aberdeenshire.  It's still around freezing, but the sky is fairly clear.  Forecast is for some snow showers later, but the forecast is not exactly reliable.



Tell me about it, our British weather forecasts are usually in accurate. Still what would us Brits do if we didn't have our weather to talk about?


----------



## NancyNGA

Predicted high today 71F, tomorrow, 73F.  I think winter is over here.  Ha! Ha!


----------



## Gemma

Foggy, pouring down rain and 48º F (8C).


----------



## ossian

Cler and sunny but cold in a strong wind. Currently 4C but feels much colder. Pavements and roads frozen too. Walking is treacherous.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Some snow last night, but largely gone today.  Roads not too bad, but cold winds making it feel much worse than it is.  Definitely a day for staying indoors.  Some maps that I ordered have arrived, so I'll think about holidays - although I never plan more than a week or two in advance.


----------



## Don M.

The sleet and freezing rain started here about 30 minutes ago....and should continue for the next 24 to 36 hours.  Some of the forecasts are calling for as much as 3/4" of ice to accumulate.  The governor has called out the National Guard and advised everyone to stay off the roads.  The biggest issue will probably be power outages as the ice collects on the overhead power lines.  I fired up my generator yesterday, and filled up all the gas cans, just in case.


----------



## Carla

Beautiful sunny day, a little breezy but in the 50's. Tomorrow, maybe snow.


----------



## ossian

Another clear, frosty morning. Cold at 2C but I think the wind may have dropped a bit. Hopefully that wind chill will be gone.


----------



## Vedaarya

Grey, snowy, cold, but I'm comfortable and warm in my cosy flat.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Some fresh snow overnight and a cold day forecast.  Hopefully the roads will be OK and we'll get out today.


----------



## NancyNGA

I was waiting for the data to come in, just to be sure...   Yesterday it broke the high temperature record for the day by one degree here---77F.  You had to get out your summer clothes if you spent any time outdoors.


----------



## Don M.

3 days ago, we set a record high....then, yesterday a major ice storm came through the state, and this morning there is 1/4" of ice covering everything.  I walked down to the mailbox a few minutes ago, and it was a chore to just inch my way down and back, without taking a nasty fall.  By Monday, the forecast says we may be back in the upper 50's....this has been one goofy Winter, so far.


----------



## chic

Back down into the 20s today. It's very cold, but dry and clear at least so NO snow. All the snow from last week melted.


----------



## ossian

A good bit milder today. Overcast and a little drizzly. Temp is at 9C already. And the wind seems to have gone.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Much the same here, but not as warm.  Only looking at 6 or 7C today.  Hopefully the snow will clear away.


----------



## ossian

Capt Lightning said:


> Much the same here, but not as warm.  Only looking at 6 or 7C today.  Hopefully the snow will clear away.



Just checked. Our snow has gone. It must have been stolen by the rain last night.


----------



## chic

It's freezing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly

Grey, dreary, cold and rainy here.    That's the way I feel today, too.


----------



## ossian

Butterfly said:


> Grey, dreary, cold and rainy here.    That's the way I feel today, too.



Pretty similar - at least the weather! Mild at 9C and overcast. Looks like it rained over night too.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Same here.  What little snow we had gradually melted yesterday and hopefully a dry mild day today.  Loads of washing to be done, so I would have liked a bit more wind.


----------



## SeaBreeze

34 degrees F and snowing(+windy), around a few inches on the ground so far, snowed steady all night.


----------



## bluesunflower

It is mild but overcast, and there has been a light drizzle for much of the day.


----------



## Gemma

Raining, 37º F (3C).


----------



## Temperance

The weather has been crazy.  Had snow a little over a week ago and this week has been humid and in the 70's.


----------



## Ruthanne

Our weather is better than the average right now.  It has been in the 40s F today and will be climbing tomorrow.  That's one good thing you can say about climate change...


----------



## ossian

Still very quiet on the weather front. It is dry, calm and very mild for the time of year. Currently 7C. My leaky roof appreciates this!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Clear, calm and cold  this morning. Forecast for 6-7C later.


----------



## Ruthanne

It is going to be in the 40s today.


----------



## applepie_luvr

Its above freezing. Not snowing and not raining with a dash of sun.


----------



## Shalimar

Cloudy and warmish, about 8c.


----------



## Gemma

Cloudy and 40º F (4C)


----------



## ossian

More of the same. Dry, calm, mild at 6C. It is more like Autumn. I thought of this yesterday when noticing the garden was dry and the streets were too. It is never like that here at this time of year. Sadly, I think it is to change soon and the rain and wind will return.


----------



## Capt Lightning

A light frost over everything and some mist  over the fields.  Looks like a clear, cold day ahead - maybe  4 or 5C.  Still no wind.


----------



## ossian

Well, I was not expecting this. It is frosty. The car is coated and it is -1C. Clear and calm. Now I need to defrost the car before going out.


----------



## Capt Lightning

At the risk of becoming boring, the weather here is the same as it was yesterday and the day before.


----------



## Gemma

It was a gorgeous weekend!  Temps both days were a sunny 68º F (20C).


----------



## Falcon

It's been  raining all day long here.

Anybody know how to build an ark ?


----------



## ossian

Hmmm, back to frost and clewar skies today. After a misty, murky Sunday, it is once more cold at -2C and very frosty. Ah well, at least it is not windy and wet.


----------



## Capt Lightning

A bit overcast this morning, but still calm and cold.   Have to go shopping today - hope I don't have to scrape ice off the car.


----------



## Pappy

Bad storms just north of us last night. A few funnel clouds were seen and straight line winds did some damage. We lucked out. Had some high winds and driving rain about 11:15 last night but didn't last long.
This morning, bits of sunshine and periods of rain. 62 degrees right now.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's another gray day...don't like these gray days.  Kind of depressing.  The temperature was about 38 F today.  We are going back to snow and winter later this week.


----------



## NancyNGA

Very windy!


----------



## ossian

We have a chnage this morning. Overcast and a bit wet during the night. Much milder and it is now 8C.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Calm, clear and cold at the minute, but the forecast is for a milder day with a southerly breeze.  Time to get the washing done.


----------



## Pappy

Very windy the last few days, but temps going up to near 80.


----------



## Bobw235

As I write this, it's 35°, windy with light rain, that's falling on the 1.5" of sleet that fell overnight. It's crappy outside, as I know from just clearing my deck and top of my spa cover. But I did take the opportunity to hang up a few bird feeders as I could see that several of our feathered friends were wondering where one of their food sources had gone as they perched atop the pole. The ground is covered with a hard crust of snow/sleet.


----------



## Nodak

It was -30 ambient about 10 days ago so this isn't too bad.

[h=2]CAVALIER (K2C8)[/h] 		    *Lat: *48.78°N*Lon: *97.63°W*Elev: *889ft. 	               		 		 		    		    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 		    		    Overcast
 		    16°F
 		    -9°C


*Humidity*79%*Wind Speed*NW 10 mph*Barometer*30.03 in*Dewpoint*10°F (-12°C)*Visibility*10.00 mi*Wind Chill*4°F (-16°C)*Last update*                 26 Jan 8:55 am CST            
 
*More Information:*
Local Forecast OfficeMore Local Wx3 Day HistoryMobile WeatherHourly Weather Forecast



*Extended Forecast for* 	[h=2]4 Miles SE Cavalier ND[/h]     


  Today






Scattered
Flurries
High: 19 °F


  Tonight






Partly Cloudy
Low: 12 °F⇑


  Friday






Mostly Sunny
High: 27 °F


  Friday
Night




Scattered
Flurries
Low: 20 °F


  Saturday






Slight Chance
Snow
High: 28 °F


  Saturday
Night




Mostly Cloudy
Low: 17 °F


  Sunday






Mostly Cloudy
High: 24 °F


  Sunday
Night




Mostly Cloudy
Low: 20 °F


  Monday






Chance Snow
High: 30 °F




                                	                 [h=2]Detailed Forecast[/h]         
*Today*
Scattered flurries before 4pm.  Partly sunny, with a high near 19. Northwest wind around 11 mph. 

*Tonight*
Partly cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 17 by 4am. West wind 7 to 10 mph. 

*Friday*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 27. Northwest wind 11 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. 

*Friday Night*
Scattered flurries.  Increasing clouds, with a low around 20. Northwest wind 11 to 13 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. 

*Saturday*
A 20 percent chance of snow.  Cloudy, with a high near 28. Northwest wind 9 to 11 mph. 

*Saturday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 17. North northwest wind 9 to 11 mph. 

*Sunday*
Mostly cloudy, with a high near 24. North wind 6 to 10 mph becoming south in the afternoon. 

*Sunday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20. South wind around 9 mph becoming west after midnight. 

*Monday*
A 40 percent chance of snow.  Cloudy, with a high near 30. West wind 9 to 11 mph. 

*Monday Night*
A 20 percent chance of snow.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 19. Northwest wind 11 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 22 mph. 

*Tuesday*
A 20 percent chance of snow.  Mostly cloudy, with a high near 22. Northwest wind 14 to 16 mph, with gusts as high as 22 mph. 

*Tuesday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 5. North northwest wind 10 to 13 mph, with gusts as high as 18 mph. 

*Wednesday*
Mostly cloudy, with a high near 13. Northwest wind 8 to 10 mph.


----------



## bluesunflower

It is very cold and windy.


----------



## Seeker

Perfect...Not too cold Not too hot...Will be building fire tomorrow. Tulip trees have all bloomed out.. way too early but beautiful drive into town.


----------



## ossian

Very cold morning again and frsoty. Currently -2C and clear. I think the wind has died down a little. I think it is due to become more unsettled after this. Shame. I like this weather.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Dry, cool and breezy.  Some shopping to do but I think it will be a bit chilly to combine it with a walk on the beach.


----------



## chic

bluesunflower said:


> It is very cold and windy.



Same here, but at least it's clear. No snow or storms. I'm really grateful for that.


----------



## ossian

Well it did rain last night and it is now not so cold. Currently at 2C and a little overcast.


----------



## Capt Lightning

It's "Guy dreich".


----------



## Raven

An inch of snow fell overnight so I went out and swept off
the back step and the car.  Temperature is -2C


----------



## ossian

Well, it is calm, so far. A kinda 'nothing' type of morning with no rain, no wind, no sun......... just cold at 1C. It did rain around 6pm last night and we have been warned that roads will be icy and pavements could be treacherous. Although it does not look bad from my window.


----------



## chic

It's really cold again. Winter's back after a two week respite.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Clear skies, bright sunshine, but cold.


----------



## Pappy

46 degrees and drizzle. Typical Florida winter...for a few days.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's mighty cold 29 F and it's snowing.  Seems colder than 29.


----------



## ossian

Freezing again. Foggy too. Not a nice morning for driving. Currently -1C. Hopefully the fog will clear and leave a bright, crisp, sunny day!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Freezing overnight.  A clear, bright day forecast with light winds and temp around 4C.  I've got a stinker of a cold, so I'm not sure if I'll be out much to enjoy it.


----------



## Ruthanne

We are having some major snow right now.  It looks so pretty but I don't want to go out there...brrrrrrrrrr!:holymoly:


----------



## bluesunflower

Milder but very foggy, which is a nuisance as I wont drive in fog.


----------



## Old Sweater

Warm and windy today here in Arvada, Colorado(roots of Roy Halladay) been a warm winter, considering we're at 5500ft right next to the foothills of the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Don M.

Old Sweater said:


> Warm and windy today here in Arvada, Colorado(roots of Roy Halladay) been a warm winter, considering we're at 5500ft right next to the foothills of the Rocky Mountains.



Ah, Yes...Arvada...I grew up in North Denver...near 38th and Federal.  Later my folks moved to Arvada around 75th and Routt, and my Sister/Brother-in-Law live near 80th and Wadsworth...and I have cousins all over North Denver, Arvada and Broomfield.  Sometimes I really miss that area.  The thing I miss about Denver winters is that it may snow on Monday, but the sun comes out on Tuesday, and by Thursday most of it is melted.  Here, if we get a major snowstorm, it can linger for days, and sometimes weeks.  We are in a mild stretch, and haven't had 2 inches of snow, so far...but Winter could still hit us big time between now and April.


----------



## ossian

IT was absolutely bouncing down during the night. So it is now very damp. It has stopped raining just now tho. Much milder too at 6C. Time to check if my roof leaked!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Total change from yesterday. No overnight rain, but it's become increasingly windy and rain is forecast later.  At least it's a bit warmer at around 6C.


----------



## chic

It's very cold again. Back to winter.


----------



## ossian

Well the rain has been relentless all morning. Hung off from going out but eventually I was feeling a little stir crazy and had to take a chance. I got soaked through. It is so bad I saw a man taking a fish for a walk!


----------



## Old Sweater

Mid 60's here today.


----------



## ossian

Seems more settled than yesterday. Dry and mild at 6C. Maybe a day for a quick bike ride.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Damp and misty, but milder today.


----------



## Up North

77 yesterday, headed to 75 today in "Big D"


----------



## Ruthanne

It's toooo cold!!


----------



## Old Sweater

Don M. said:


> Ah, Yes...Arvada...I grew up in North Denver...near 38th and Federal.  Later my folks moved to Arvada around 75th and Routt, and my Sister/Brother-in-Law live near 80th and Wadsworth...and I have cousins all over North Denver, Arvada and Broomfield.  Sometimes I really miss that area.  The thing I miss about Denver winters is that it may snow on Monday, but the sun comes out on Tuesday, and by Thursday most of it is melted.  Here, if we get a major snowstorm, it can linger for days, and sometimes weeks.  We are in a mild stretch, and haven't had 2 inches of snow, so far...but Winter could still hit us big time between now and April.



I watch around 6-8 baseball games a year at Denver North HS.  My lot younger(32) friend plays on a good wood bat team(NABA)

We had some snow flurries here this evening that barely wetted the walks and drives.  Most the day we was just in the mid-20's.


----------



## ossian

Very mild this morning. Currently 9C and dry.....so far. Looks like it will be drizzly though throughout the day.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Very mild here too, but with a strong southerly wind.  A few light showers forecast for later.


----------



## Old Sweater

Freezing drizzle here.  Had to salt the walks doing the Tim Conway 2-step.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## ossian

Very windy here today. Temp at 8C but in the clear skies and strong wind, feels cooler. Tough job cycling in it this morning.


----------



## Old Sweater

Another cool day here.  Looking forward to the next 3 days with the high in the 60's!


----------



## IKE

Calm, overcast and 45 deg.

We've got a 90% chance of rain beginning later today and a 80% chance for tomorrow......we're dry as a bone so I sure hope we get it.


----------



## Ken N Tx

50 now...goin' to 70...then rain we hope..


----------



## Don M.

It seems that the West Coast and the Northeast are getting all the snow and rain this year.  The California drought has largely been reduced, and the Northeast is fighting huge amounts of snow.  Here, in Missouri, we've only had 2 inches of snow all Winter, we're entering a moderate drought, and the temperatures have been mostly above average....yesterday, we hit 74 and tied the record.  If this continues, I can see triple digit temperatures coming this Summer.


----------



## Butterfly

Last week we had springlike temperatures.  Last night it snowed!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Much needed rain!!
.


----------



## Debby

Blizzard with 100+ kilometre wind gusts!  Just lovely to take the dog out.


----------



## Ruthanne

We are having a nice day for Winter again.  It will be in the high 40s F today.  Tomorrow a little snow again.


----------



## Shalimar

Highs of 8c and sunny projected.


----------



## Pappy

Going to warm, but showery all day.


----------



## angelica

A wonderful and sunny day today over here in Germany-it loked and felt like Spring!:love_heart:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thunder, lightning and pouring down rain, a real frog strangler!!!

Seems odd for February, glad it's not snow!!!


----------



## Shalimar

Frog strangler? Lol. Never heard that one before!


----------



## kaesy

Overcast, rain with possible freezing rain on the way.
Snow is melting and is looking very dirty.


----------



## Marie5656

*Can't find the weather thread...BIG wind storm here*

*Here in the Western NY area we have been experiencing yet another major windstorm in several days.  Today wind gusts have gotten up to 81MPH in areas.  Mainly 40-70 MPH.  100,000 customers in Monroe County with no power.  In Batavia, they say the wind is a probable cause of a train derailment.  Trees down, wires down.  They stopped just short of a full travel ban, simply no unnecessary travel.  Many activities closed.  

I was at the grocery store after leaving a medical appointment.  The store has the automatic doors that open in or out, rather than slide.  When myself and another customer were leaving, the wind was so strong the doors would not stay open. Since the other customer had a shopping cart, I had to hold the door for her to get through.  WOW.  Have not seen it this bad in years.  Hurricaine force winds.  I am glad there is no heavy rain or snow attached to this.
*


----------



## debodun

We had strong gusts her in eastern NY today around 2:30 pm. Windy enough to blow several shingles off my back porch roof! It got so dark the street lights came on, but not a drop of rain.


----------



## Marie5656

debodun said:


> We had strong gusts her in eastern NY today around 2:30 pm. Windy enough to blow several shingles off my back porch roof! It got so dark the street lights came on, but not a drop of rain.



A friend lost siding off her house, and had a couple windows broken from falling trees in the storm we had the other day.  I am glad we do not get this all the time


----------



## Marie5656

This is a picture of downed power likes in Greece, NY.  Northwest of Rochester, near where my husband works


----------



## SeaBreeze

It was extremely windy by me too Marie, especially the day before yesterday, worst at 40-60mph winds causing lots of damage, outages, etc. The dryness and winds are affecting everyone's allergies here too.  Thank goodness we had no real damage to our home or property like other folks had.  Never heard of an automatic door being affect by the winds before, and those downed power lines are so dangerous!   Glad you and your hubby are okay.


----------



## angelica

Very miserable weather over here in Germany,at the moment! Cold,wet and windy.I'm looking for spring to come-every single day!
I thought it might help to plant some pansies on my balcony,but no sun today!


----------



## Don M.

angelica said:


> Very miserable weather over here in Germany,at the moment! Cold,wet and windy.I'm looking for spring to come-every single day!
> I thought it might help to plant some pansies on my balcony,but no sun today!



Yup, the German Winters can be pretty brutal.  I spent 4 years on an Air Force base over there, and Winter was no fun.  But, you folks don't have to endure endless days of brutal Summer heat, so I guess it balances out.  Germany was Great, and I had some really good times over there, and even brought back a nice little Fraulein with me....52+ years ago.


----------



## Marie5656

*Day after our big wind storm.  Wind died down late last evening.  Lots of trees and power lines down.  Many still without power, probably up to 2-3 days.  Got an email from our electric company going into what they are doing.  Many power companies from around the state, and even Canada are here to help out.  Two counties hit pretty bad.  We got lucky in my neighborhood, did not lose power. *


----------



## angelica

Don M. said:


> Yup, the German Winters can be pretty brutal.  I spent 4 years on an Air Force base over there, and Winter was no fun.  But, you folks don't have to endure endless days of brutal Summer heat, so I guess it balances out.  Germany was Great, and I had some really good times over there, and even brought back a nice little Fraulein with me....52+ years ago.


   Hi Don!Congratulations to your Fräulein! Please say hello to her! Our winters are not as harsh,as they're used to be.
We don't have snow very often,these days.Being a kid,there was snow every winter-and lot's of it!
Youre right,brutal heat must be unbearable! I could'nt live with that!


----------



## Peanut

Well today is a very cold and snowy day down here in Mo with the current temp sitting at 30f.


----------



## Don M.

angelica said:


> Hi Don!Congratulations to your Fräulein! Please say hello to her! Our winters are not as harsh,as they're used to be.
> We don't have snow very often,these days.Being a kid,there was snow every winter-and lot's of it!
> Youre right,brutal heat must be unbearable! I could'nt live with that!



I imagine the climate in Germany is slowly warming....as it is in the rest of the world.  I remember one Winter over there when we had a plane and pilot go down in the woods about 5 miles from the base.  We all joined the search in bitter cold weather, with several inches of snow on the ground...even with a heavy parka and boots on, it was a miserable day in the woods.   Here we get a few bitter cold days in the Winter and several weeks of very hot weather in late July through mid September...and it can get pretty oppressive during the afternoons.  We've had a mild Winter, so far, with only a couple of inches of snow, and several days in the low 70's.  Today, a big Canadian cold air mass hit the area, and this will be a chilly week with some parts getting a light snow...my outdoor time will be limited for the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## angelica

It has been a bright and sunny day over here in Germany! Inviting to go outdoors! Very enjoyable!


----------



## Ruthanne

The wind chills are in the single digits and there is snow on the ground with a little more snow forecast.


----------



## Butterfly

Shalimar said:


> Frog strangler? Lol. Never heard that one before!



I've heard that one all my life -- my folks were from the south; also "gullywasher."


----------



## Butterfly

Here, it is unseasonably warm, and very much so.  I've actually just called to have my swamp cooler started up next week.  Of course, I will still be able to use heat if I need to, but we doubt we'll have any more hard freezes here this year.  It has been a very mild winter.  We've had some godawful winds, but that's normal; hardly any snow to speak of.


----------



## RadishRose

Digging out after Blizzard "Eugene" that hit us all day yesterday from dawn till dusk. My town officially got 20 inches of snow, but it looks like more in my little neighborhood. Streets are being plowed, but icy. What a mess but at least we didn't lose power. 

How have others fared?


----------



## tortiecat

Had almost 30" of snow since yesterday.  Schools closed, some highways also.
On what major highway near me people were stuck in their cars for over 12 hours
because a semi jackknifed and cars were unable to pass it!


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Digging out after Blizzard "Eugene" that hit us all day yesterday from dawn till dusk. My town officially got 20 inches of snow, but it looks like more in my little neighborhood. Streets are being plowed, but icy. What a mess but at least we didn't lose power.
> 
> How have others fared?


Some in my state had 16 inches of snow but my area only about 8 and it is melting now from the sun shining.  I just looked out the window and can see the grassy spots.  I haven't been outside since Sunday.  Don't want to go out there either-it's too cold.:indecisiveness:


----------



## Ruthanne

It's the last day of Winter and it seems like Winter has just started recently.  It was about 36 F today.  The sky was cloudy.  We had a tiny bit of snow overnight.


----------



## Butterfly

It's very warm here -- high 60s.  Unusual to be this warm this early.


----------



## IKE

It's 78 deg. now and it looks like it's going to be yet another hot summer week......we hit 96 deg. briefly yesterday.


----------



## Pappy

Here....another rainy, muggy weekend. Only one weekend this year that it hasn't rained.


----------



## Falcon

Hotter'n  a June bride in a feather bed.  All week long in the 90s.

My A/C  has been workin'  it's little heart out  24/7.


----------



## Butterfly

Very hot here, too, and it's starting to get me down.  Makes me crabby and impatient.


----------



## Lon

Hot hot hot    100 plus


----------



## tortiecat

Not as hot as yesterday, but still humid..  Had several thunderstorms
during the night, expect more to-day. Managed to get out and buy
food for the cat without any rain, but it is getting very dark again.


----------



## Don M.

Summer heat and humidity has definitely reached the Midwest.  We should be in the low to mid 90's all week, with heat indexes near, or over 100.  This is the time of year I really begin to look forward to October.


----------



## HiDesertHal

A Hundred Ten degrees yesterday, but not a drop of sweat on my brow!

Thank God for the High Desert's low humidity!

Slept outside in the Hammock last night...comfortable, but it got a bit chilly after midnight.

HDH


----------



## jujube

It's raining.  It rained yesterday.  It will rain tomorrow.   I'm growing mold.


----------



## Butterfly

Send some of that rain our way --  we are parched here, and also very HOT.  The sky clouded up today and really looked and felt like rain was coming, but it just passed over.


----------



## Shalimar

27 % sunny, slight breeze. Beautiful. Sitting in a red slipper chair on my terrace, a glass of cherry cider in hand. Garden is blooming, I can smell heliotrope, alyssum, and Egyptian mint. Cats enjoying the plants, eating cat grass and catnip.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Shalimar said:


> 27 % sunny, slight breeze. Beautiful. Sitting in a red slipper chair on my terrace, a glass of cherry cider in hand. Garden is blooming, I can smell heliotrope, alyssum, and Egyptian mint. Cats enjoying the plants, eating cat grass and catnip.



Wow!  What a story!

Ol' Hal


----------



## Shalimar

HiDesertHal said:


> Wow!  What a story!
> 
> Ol' Hal


Merci, Monsieur Hal.


----------



## Temperance

Today in the southeast, it's partly sunny, 86 degrees and very humid.


----------



## Trade

It's a typical hot, humid, not fit for human habitation, summer day in Mobile, Alabama. The current temperature at 10 minutes to 2 pm is 90 degrees with a heat index of 100. I'm inside chillin in gym shorts and a tank top with the A/C set at 75.


----------



## Falcon

90º  Here.    A/C has been chugging all the live long day.  (As Meanderer would say.)


----------



## Don M.

I just looked...96 with fairly high humidity.  I did a couple of hours mowing this morning, but shut it down before noon....as I could begin to feel the heat, even with a nice breeze blowing.  During this Summer heat, I limit my outdoor work to the mornings, or after 6pm.  July and August are becoming more than I care to contend with anymore.


----------



## IKE

It looks like it's going to be another hot seven days.


----------



## Shalimar

Eek!


----------



## HiDesertHal

Been under 105 the past few days...still bone-dry outside.

When sleeping on the Hammock, it gets chilly after midnight when the High Desert has given up most of its heat and the breeze comes up.

During the heat of the day, we have our A/C set at 81-82, which is comfortable and dry.  We also have floor and ceiling fans which we use to save A/C energy costs.

My Hammock requires no Trees, doesn't Twist, and you Can't Fall Out!

HDH


----------



## helenbacque

Hot and humid.  98 high, 75 low.  Loud thunderstorms almost every afternoon.


----------



## Butterfly

Don M. said:


> I just looked...96 with fairly high humidity.  I did a couple of hours mowing this morning, but shut it down before noon....as I could begin to feel the heat, even with a nice breeze blowing.  During this Summer heat, I limit my outdoor work to the mornings, or after 6pm.  July and August are becoming more than I care to contend with anymore.



Me, too, Don.  Here it doesn't even cool down to bearable overnight anymore.  It used to get downright chilly in the evenings here in the high desert, but not anymore.  I don't do anything outside except in the early mornings, and I go do my shopping early, too.

It's really miserable here today; someone told me the humidity is up today, and that's probably right.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Just looked.  Ambient temp 98 degrees F.  Heat index, 111 degrees F.  When I put the dog out at 6 a.m. this morning, was just like you were trying to breathe under water.  It's been this hot and humid for a few days now.  We play golf early a.m. and are usually done and off the course by 10:30 a.m.  Still you are totally drained by the time we finish.  Golf is hard work but someone has to do it!!!!


----------



## Don M.

I had to run to the hospital today for some minor surgery.  It's so dang hot and humid that the trucks AC was barely keeping the cab comfortable.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's hot and humid.


----------



## Temperance

Hazy, Hot, and Humid down here in the south.  Already over summer, anxiously awaiting winters return.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Sunny morning .:wave::sunshine:


----------



## Pappy

Rain, thunder and lightning. 73 degrees.


----------



## IKE

It looks like it's going to be hot for awhile.


----------



## Lady

We had it hot but its a lot cooler here and raining now ..,


----------



## Vega_Lyra

A sultry day...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hot and very, very, humid!!!


----------



## Don M.

We're in the midst of the hottest week of the year, so far...with heat indexes approaching 110 in the afternoons.  Every year we get a couple of weeks of brutal Summer heat, and a couple weeks of bitter cold in the Winter....so this is almost expected.  If Accuweather is correct, we will get a break next week, and temps will cool down to more liveable....I hope.


----------



## Shalimar

Expected highs of 23, sunny, 30% humidity. A little cool, but nice.


----------



## Falcon

Lady said:


> We had it hot but its a lot cooler here and raining now ..,



  Where  is  "here"  Lady ?   You don't say.


----------



## helenbacque

S.O.S.  Upper 90s, afternoon rain, thunder, lightening.  Normal summer day in central Florida


----------



## HiDesertHal

Over 100, like every day up here.

Humidity...none.  Dry as a skull.

hdh


----------



## HiDesertHal

Aunt Bea said:


> Hot and very, very, humid!!!



I could never understand why the producers of the Andy Griffith Show never allowed him to wear a gun, while his stupid Deputy does, but doesn't know how to use it! 

HDH


----------



## Trade

At 3pm it's 96 with a feels like of 106. When we got up this morning at dawn for our daily walk it was a brisk, bone chilling 79.


----------



## Camper6

*Cool Post*

O.K. for all you people that are suffering in the hot weather, take a look at this.  

Would you believe I piled all that snow myself.

This is winter where I live.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's not real  hot outside but it's muggy and the entire building is hot as heck so I opened the side door and let some of the cooler air in. I have my AC going.  These buildings really retain heat.  It's only in the 70s, though.


----------



## Katybug

It' 81 in Charlotte on the way to 93.  So it's hotter inside my condo at 82 than it is outside!  So far, no A/C repairmen are here to repair it...rough wk-end.  Aarrgh!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rain, rain, rain, a real frog strangler!!!


----------



## Sunny

Continuous heat and humidity so far this summer.  Unusually bad this year, even for this region, which is notorious for its summer weather.


----------



## drifter

We're having a heat wave with high humidity and brisket.


----------



## Shalimar

Going to be 27 degrees C today. Sunny.


----------



## drifter

I could never understand why the producers of the Andy Griffith Show never allowed him to wear a gun, while his stupid Deputy does, but doesn't know how to use it! 
HDH

Aunt Be a didn't want him wearing a gun, sets a bad example; otherwise they might not have a comedy.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Monsoon Season is coming to the dry High Desert.

This means much Higher Humidity than usual, Thunderstorms, Flash Floods, Dry Washes quickly becoming Torrents, then draining into our Dry Rivers.

HiDesertHal


----------



## drifter

Your flash floods are something else.


----------



## helenbacque

Cool spell this week.  Highs of 89 instead of 95 - 97.


----------



## Butterfly

Monsoon season coming here, too.  

Terrible here today -- hot and miserable.  I was trying to do a bit of housework this afternoon, but just gave up and took a nap under the ceiling fan.  I'll try to get something done housework-wise tonight.


----------



## Aunt Bea

HiDesertHal said:


> I could never understand why the producers of the Andy Griffith Show never allowed him to wear a gun, while his stupid Deputy does, but doesn't know how to use it!
> 
> HDH



Clear and cool today.


----------



## Wren

Not stopped raining all morning.....


----------



## Butterfly

I sure wish we'd get some rain here,  It's dry as a bone.  The monsoon is aupposed to be on the way (and it's the right time of year for it) and I sorta wish it would hurry up.  Wildfires will start being a big problem if we don't get some rain soon.


----------



## Butterfly

Sunny said:


> Continuous heat and humidity so far this summer.  Unusually bad this year, even for this region, which is notorious for its summer weather.



I lived in Laurel, Maryland years ago when my husband was stationed at Fort Meade and I worked in Washington.  I DO remember those summers.


----------



## Shalimar

Another beautiful, soft day, humidity under thirty percent or so. Temps about 28. Bought two more tomato plants to stand on the floor of my terrace. After two horrible years of tasteless tomatoes, I played the odds, and purchased one hanging cherry 

tomato plant. Hmm, of course, this year the cherry tomatoes are fabulous. I have hopes the larger one will be also, one of my floor ones is a mystery tomato. Shall see how large they grow? Hope not too big. I received some lovely Salish smoked salmon from one of my First Nation clients. Ten lbs!!!!!!!!!! One of my Syrian clients brings me honeyed apricots. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Monsoon Season's on the way!  Humidity is higher and huge thunderheads are forming over the High Desert.

HDH


----------



## IKE

Clear, calm, 95 deg.......we're supposed to hit 101 deg. today.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Typical monsoon day here...partly cloudy with a high around 103. No rain is expected but the clouds offers a nice relief from the sun.


----------



## Don M.

We're in the midst of our yearly heat wave...temps have been in the upper 90's, or more, for the past couple of weeks.  We're supposed to get some relief and hopefully a little rain in the next couple of days.  About the only Positive with this kind of weather is that I don't need to do much lawnmowing...it's already starting to turn brown in spots.


----------



## terry123

It was 97 here in Houston yesterday.  Supposed to be same today.  Will stay in after early morning errands.


----------



## DaveA

Low 70's here on the coast.  Supposed to rain later in the day. Lawns are still nice and green, which is unusual for this time of the year.  We'll enjoy this cool snap while it lasts.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Warm and rainy this morning.

 Watching the maintenance crew mow the lawn, hoodies up heads down.


----------



## Don M.

We finally got some rain last night/this morning...and the temperatures are forecasted to drop back into the low 80's, with nights in the low 60's, for the next few days....Yippeee!


----------



## Lady

We had a thunderstorm today , my dog went and hid under my bed .
Thankfully it didnt last long


----------



## Butterfly

We got some RAIN yesterday -- not our normal monsoon, but still some RAIN.  It  has helped cool us down some and it's cloudy out again.


----------



## Em in Ohio

EXPLAIN THIS: "Gusty winds and *small hail* are possible today."  And predicted high is 86 degrees F !!!

It's already 77F at 7:45 AM on July 1, 2022!

https://weather.com/


----------

